# GBAtemp Quiz #2 open!



## Costello (May 15, 2008)

*GBAtemp Quiz #2 open!*
Win 1 of 50 Acekard 2 cards
*Acekard 2* Give-away Quiz
*Absolute** Last Chance*
*Less than 1hr remaining!*




**Update* The quiz will close at 17:20 GMT so this is your absolute last chance to enter! Remember, entry is absolutely free so please don't hesitate to enter! Registration is free and entry is free, what have you got to lose? Good luck!!*

GBAtemp is proud to open it's 2nd official quiz! We have *50* (yes, 50!!) *Acekard 2 flash kits*, which you can see above, to give away to the lucky winners. Each kit comprises of a slot-1 Acekard 2 flash card and micro SD USB memory card reader. All you have to do to get in with a chance to win is to register on our site (if you aren't already signed up) and answer 25 general gaming knowledge multiple-choice questions! 

Quiz entries will be accepted for *2 full weeks starting now*, so the closing date is 29th May 2008. There is *NO time limit *once you start the quiz and there is _no _higher chance of winning the faster you enter, so please feel free to take your time before you complete the quiz and submit - as you can only do it once!

Once the competition closes we will count how many completely correct submissions there are - if there are less than 50, then those who completed it correctly and those with the nearest amount of correct answers (randomisation will be in place if there are too many to make the number of winners up to 50) will be chosen as the winners, if there are exactly 50 correct entries; then those 50 members win, if there are _more _than 50 correct entries than all names will be randomly shuffled and 50 names will be picked from the results at random.

We hope you enjoy taking the quiz and wish you the best of luck! We'd also like to thank the *Acekard Team* for offering these prizes to our community. 

Please take a moment to read through the complete rule list below if you have any more questions before asking a staff member.


Spoiler: Competition Rules



*Rules:*
One Entry per person, forum account required, open to the following member groups: Newcomers, Members, IRC Staff, Magazine Staff, Podcast Crew.
There is no time limit before the competition end-date or once you start, so take your time.
Only one entry per IP address and household. IP addresses will be checked for multiple entries.
You must complete all questions and ensure the form submits correctly. Confirmation will be given.
The competition ends 29th May 2008 (GMT).
*Prizes:*
There are 50 Acekard 2's complete in original packaging with micro SD card reader up for grabs. No micro SD memory card is included.
No prize substitutes.
No cash alternative.
No return of prizes.
Prizes will be shipped free to most countries. Customs charge (if applicable) must be paid for by recipient.
*Judging:*
If only 50 people get the answers right then they win. If >50 get the answers right then we pick from the 50 at random. If


----------



## JPH (May 15, 2008)

Nice, entering now!
Looks tough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks fellas


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for hosting such an event


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 15, 2008)

Good luck to everyone. Hope I win though.


----------



## Jeda (May 15, 2008)

Wow looks a lot harder than last time. Good luck @ all


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 15, 2008)

I'll be taking the test tomorrow, now I'm heading home from my work..

Good luck to everyone, and hopefully, we'll be all winners  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (but only 50 will get the prize  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..

Cheers.


----------



## Spikey (May 15, 2008)

Finished taking it. I'm pretty sure I got a bunch wrong, which means I'm probably not winning(unless I guessed right on all I didn't know), but good luck to everyone else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And congratz to anyone who actually knows all of these answers offhand. You are a person filled with useless knowledge(except in this one case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, but seriously, congratulations.

Edit: And I know you said take your time, but you either know the answers or you don't. Shouldn't take any person long to complete it. Anyone who needs a lot of time is obviously doing something they shouldn't... which is looking up the answers.


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

Just realised that I may have the last question wrong.  Depends on whether a certain console includes the follow up that has an increase in power.


----------



## Neko (May 15, 2008)

That quiz sure was hard. The only thing I struggled was The Chain Chomp (Thank god for VC releases otherwise I wouldn't have played THAT mario game for ages) and the Flashcard one. I hope that the + was right.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 15, 2008)

I'm drowning in these things. Will somebody please take them off me?


----------



## JPH (May 15, 2008)

Just finished the quiz - c'mon guys, that wasn't that hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for doing this staff, and thanks Acekard team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, that's only 49 Acekards in the picture!

Or is it?


----------



## ShadowXP (May 15, 2008)

nicely done, I just finished entering


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Just realised that I may have the last question wrong.  Depends on whether a certain console includes the follow up that has an increase in power.


exactly, been having doubts of that question for almost 10 mins now
The rest of the quiz wasn't that hard for me, I love remembering the useless stuff.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 15, 2008)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OK, ATTENTION!* *ATTENTION!*

That question is self-explanatory. It means exactly what it says it means. "GameBoy" is just one system. It's had redesigns over the years, but Color and Advance are two completely separate systems. Basically, if it's COMPLETELY NEW and RETITLED hardware, it's not included. GameBoy means GameBoy, and that's it. *Not* Super GameBoy, *not* Gameboy Color, *not *Advance; JUST GameBoy. I shouldn't even need to tell you that, it's common sense.


----------



## Neko (May 15, 2008)

That Question was easy. I just read the news about the sales being still good even though it's _lastgen_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At first I wanted to give the signature a mario but I though : nah , wasn't it something weird. Not sure if it's correct but I hope I'm right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:
Hehe , I'm speaking in puzzles.


----------



## Dingler (May 15, 2008)

Does "Nintendogs" mean the series or just one of the games? And if so, why dosn't pokémon count as two games?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 15, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> Does "Nintendogs" mean the series or just one of the games? And if so, why dosn't pokémon count as two games?


Nintendogs means the whole series (basically one game) just as Pokémon does. This is the way they are counted in VG Charts.


----------



## walkearth (May 15, 2008)

I finished it! I'm pretty sure of some answers. But some were wild guesses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope I win! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Xeronage (May 15, 2008)

Ehm, I already edited my post to remove answers, just to find out Ten Seconds later it was removed! Nice timing!

Repost:

I had to do some research on the AceKard card because I never heard of it, and had to pull out my old copy of Doom to find that first key. Nice quiz in overall though


----------



## Prime (May 15, 2008)

Phew that was hard.



			
				shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I'm drowning in these things. Will somebody please take them off me?



Will do


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

I havent yet, but plan on taking the quiz and entering the comp.

I'm just wondering if the quiz has to be completed in one sitting, or if I can save my progress, close the internet, come back to the PC after dinner, chores and a walk, log back on and complete the quiz?


----------



## Costello (May 15, 2008)

Posts giving out answers will be immediatly deleted and their poster will be banned. Effective now.


----------



## walkearth (May 15, 2008)

It was said that there isn't a time limit, so I guess you can have the window opened for days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: btw, currently I don't have a slot-1 flashcard and may be this is going to be my first one


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 15, 2008)

Thank goodness I've been a gamer since forever. I think I got at least a few wrong. Otherwise, I think I did alright.


----------



## Spikey (May 15, 2008)

_User was banned for this post_


----------



## kikoexe (May 15, 2008)

thank you for giving something that helped me pass the time while waiting for my downloads to finish.. hope i win though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was hesitant to answer some questions for i felt like they were trick questions..


----------



## Dingler (May 15, 2008)

_User was banned for this post_


----------



## Spikey (May 15, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> _User was banned for this post_


Hey! No copying me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also... _*hides from admins*_


----------



## Unchi-san (May 15, 2008)

hopefully i got them all!


----------



## wilddenim (May 15, 2008)

Oooooh!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Jax (May 15, 2008)

Done!

I think I got them all right!


----------



## Xeronage (May 15, 2008)

_Warning #2
User was banned for this post_

(Yeah I'm bored)


----------



## Dingler (May 15, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Dingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had to. Fell for it myself ^^


----------



## pilotwangs (May 15, 2008)

I enter'd,i don't think i did very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still,it's just a bit of fun!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 15, 2008)

Done and quite fun. Only two questions really were vague for me or a possible "trick" question. Hmmmm maybe I should have opened the dictionary to define "series" for me? Oh well, thanks for the 10 minute break from work fellas!


----------



## Demi (May 15, 2008)

I entered. I should probably PM my address now, so you can save the trouble when you announce the winners.


----------



## H8TR (May 15, 2008)

This quiz is easier than the last.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 15, 2008)

WOW this is awesome i just finished the quiz i think i got most if not all of them right i hope i win :-)


----------



## mhkwong (May 15, 2008)

haha... all answers are A! yes! do that everyone... so i can win. =P 







hmmmm.... i think i answered them correctly.


----------



## superrob (May 15, 2008)

I knew every question but not the Doom one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But anyway i hope i win one which i could give to my little brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway good luck to all of you!


----------



## hanman (May 15, 2008)

that was a tough quiz!  hopefully my memory is better than i think it is.


----------



## flamesmaster (May 15, 2008)

finished it, some wild guesses there though


----------



## Xeronage (May 15, 2008)

Ah yeah, that reminds me, what is the definition of series in this case? do one-title series count?


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Dingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So all Nintendogs on the DS count as one as does Diamond & Pearl.


----------



## Chotaz (May 15, 2008)

Done, hope I got them all correct, that no. 18 I did it randomly, as long as other 5 or 6 xD
Anyways I hope to get one of the AK2.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 15, 2008)

Def: A number of objects or events arranged or coming one after the other in succession

With that being sad I don't think one-titles count so that leaves one more objectionable statement in the question up for pondering? Oh well I submitted already so probably best not to solve or throw out to may statements so newcomers can go into the test as blind as we did


----------



## Harumy (May 15, 2008)

Yeah me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really want an acekard2


----------



## shaunj66 (May 15, 2008)

I think you guys are reading in too deep on some questions. There really aren't any harsh trick questions.


----------



## jalaneme (May 15, 2008)

server is timed out and "not found" i can't get in, and as the winner will be random there is a 108,947 to 1 chance of me winning, that's a big number, i won't win but at least i am entering the comp


----------



## shaunj66 (May 15, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> server is timed out and "not found" i can't get in, and as the winner will be random there is a 108,947 to 1 chance of me winning, that's a big number, i won't win but at least i am entering the comp


The quiz page is hosted on exactly the same server as the forum, so there's either a problem with your browser cache or your ISP/net connection.


----------



## Chotaz (May 15, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> server is timed out and "not found" i can't get in, and as the winner will be random there is a 108,947 to 1 chance of me winning, that's a big number, i won't win but at least i am entering the comp



Only if anyone gets everything right, wich won't happen, read better next time


----------



## Cyan (May 15, 2008)

I did it.
I think I have all good answer (even if one or two I wasn't sure, I did some search).
But after submitting, I'm like "oh, I think I changed an answer while doing copy/paste process, and forgot to put the answer back to the right place".
I feel like this now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's done is done, I'll see when the answers will be given


----------



## xJonny (May 15, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I submitted my answers.

I bet there will be a lot of people who will get them all or nearly all right though


----------



## caffeinekid (May 15, 2008)

Great competition. Fingers crossed now!


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> server is timed out and "not found" i can't get in, and as the winner will be random there is a 108,947 to 1 chance of me winning, that's a big number, i won't win but at least i am entering the comp


The chances are better than 108,947, I doubt everyone who has joined still logs on, hell I'm sure there are two accounts I never use due to forgetting years back and not having the same email address as before.

Its good to kill a a minute or two whatever the odds.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 15, 2008)

sent mine.. think I got everything right.. 

*crossing my antennas*


----------



## Light (May 15, 2008)

i want to cry.i think iadded gameboy + gameboy color in the sales post..

my nds just got stolen and i was hoping to win of these to help ease the burden of buying another unlike most of you who already have another flash cart...


----------



## Zaraf (May 15, 2008)

In my opinion, this quiz was MUCH easier than the first quiz.


----------



## garet12 (May 15, 2008)

i think this was pretty hard i don't think that i have any chances i never win something >_>


----------



## MaHe (May 15, 2008)

Submitted. I'm pretty sure all of my answers were correct, triple-checked them. :happy:


----------



## CockroachMan (May 15, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I'm drowning in these things. Will somebody please take them off me?



If I win.. can I get that green one in the middle of the bottom row?


----------



## mhkwong (May 15, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they all the same colour, its just the hologram reflection you are seeing.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 15, 2008)

kingof4j said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO WAY!


----------



## mhkwong (May 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! i hope that is not the case... else i got it wrong then.


----------



## mhkwong (May 15, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> kingof4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. its the hologram.


----------



## Dingler (May 15, 2008)

kingof4j said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOO!?!?


----------



## DeMoN (May 15, 2008)

Wow, Wikipedia has been filled with BS recently.  Are you admins behind this?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> No micro SD memory card is included.



Well shit.


----------



## Drkirby (May 15, 2008)

Alright, hope I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## thieves like us (May 15, 2008)

fun quiz. definately a bit easier than the last one (no funny wordings)

thanks for to the acekard people for offering up the large selection of "samples" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, as I know shaun and costello will expect a user review from each and everyone one of the winners  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit:
"8   schlemeel, schlemazel, hasenfeffer incorporated."


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 15, 2008)

My answers are all good. I double triple checked them and did check for trick question.

Good luck to all.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 15, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> kingof4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's trying to fool us! He wants the green one for himself! I'm not falling for that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was expecting some questions about GBATemp


----------



## darkangel5000 (May 15, 2008)

garet12 said:
			
		

> i think this was pretty hard i don't think that i have any chances i never win something >_>


Same here, even I think that it wasn't that hard, I never win anything. Never.


----------



## jalaneme (May 15, 2008)

i'm 100% i got every question right...without cheating too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the questions were good, and i am grateful you didn't' put that herth thing again, the questions were something everybody can understand, i'm thinking the much younger gamers will have a few problems with some of the questions though, anyways good luck to me :S



			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> kingof4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here, but lets hope i guess.


----------



## Deletable_Man (May 15, 2008)

That was a fun quiz. knew most of the answers offhand.


----------



## Warren_303 (May 15, 2008)

Wow this is pretty cool. I will take the quiz later on today.

I want to try this card out, looks pretty cool from the review plus its free.


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 15, 2008)

FINALLY OPEN! I finished it =P Good thing it doesnt have a time limit!


----------



## theman69 (May 15, 2008)

man it was so hard not to cheat, i dont know anything about names... i think this test is more suited for people 18 + imo


----------



## DeMoN (May 15, 2008)

Just looking at the Wikipedia history page makes me feel so paranoid.  Ah well, if people will resort to dirty schemes like this to make others lose, then so be it.


----------



## starfox468 (May 15, 2008)

this is sooo hard, I'm not going to cheat, although even though I probably wouldn't be able to cheat anyway and get them right


----------



## science (May 15, 2008)

Just entered, thanks for the contest guys


----------



## LagunaCid (May 15, 2008)

oh my gawd i forgot to answer the hello kitty question
damn


----------



## RupeeClock (May 15, 2008)

I've been lurking this place for too long, I should have registered a while ago, actually.
And this is a good excuse too, easy quiz. (I think.)

Nice place you got here.


----------



## Nthenorm (May 15, 2008)

Good luck to everyone.

Most of them were pretty easy for me. I think the gameboy questions messed me up though.


----------



## LUGiA (May 15, 2008)

finished it good luck all


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 15, 2008)

Man,the hardest question was the Doom question cause I have NEVER played Doom before..


----------



## science (May 15, 2008)

So is there a way to see the quiz again, even though I already submitted my answer?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 15, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> Man,the hardest question was the Doom question cause I have NEVER played Doom before..


It was a matter of checking your sources, seriously.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Most of these questions were.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Finished, there was a few good old school questions in there - nice work mods.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (May 15, 2008)

Just entered; best of luck to you all! (Even though you're all my enemies at this point)

Thanks GBATemp!


----------



## DeMoN (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, is there a way to check the answers you submitted?  I keep thinking I forgot to answer a question.  You should make it so that the default answer is not the first answer (instead, make the default answer nothing), so that if you forget to answer a question the system will notify you.  Otherwise, it'll just take the first answer choice and if it's wrong you're screwed. 

Anyways, after over an hour and scouring the internet, I'm 100% sure I got everything correct (unless I misclicked somewhere), but I remember the answers I intended to put.  

You should announce all the people who got all the answers correct, even if they didn't win (unless everyone got the test 100% correct, then you need to make harder tests).

And another thing, why is this only Quiz #2?  I'm pretty sure there were more quizzes than the CycloDS one a while back.

@Admins:  Can you be a bit more harsh on deleting hint/answer posts?  A lot of people are basically telling everyone which questions to look out for/are trick questions.  I think any posts regarding the the quiz's questions/answers should be deleted.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 15, 2008)

Piece of cake. Although I almost made the mistake of misreading Michael Jordon as Michael Jackson. That misread threw me for a loop for a couple minuts.


----------



## Anakir (May 15, 2008)

Awesome. Gonna get started on it soon. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Trippy (May 15, 2008)

Ahh crap, I hit submit before I finished.  Oh well.


----------



## wessel261 (May 15, 2008)

Joined the contest
good luck everyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I should post more on this forum, always checking everything, but never replying)


----------



## King Zargo (May 15, 2008)

Sweet, I just broke my flashcart.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 15, 2008)

Why is everyone saying this was easy? I thought some of them were really hard, and some of them were trick questions... I hope I got them all. 

I can't wait 2 weeks for the results, you guys should make it one week.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (May 15, 2008)

I checked and re-checked my answers like 10 times to make sure they were all right.  Now it is just about luck so I probably won't win


----------



## Westside (May 15, 2008)

This is so exciting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GBAtemp is awesome, even if I don't win, thank you and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## 94dan (May 15, 2008)

G'luck ev'ryone.

A'hope'a'win.

...I mean, I hope I win.


----------



## lookout (May 15, 2008)

My right mouse click not working... I stuck with all question! .....


----------



## Ferrariman (May 15, 2008)

I got like 80% I think. No Google!


----------



## Westside (May 15, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> I got like 80% I think. No Google!


That's what I think I got lol...  The question were reasonably easy, but there was one question that I had a VERY hard time answering...  I'm not gonna say which...


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

Cool, I can't wait to take the quiz


----------



## Westside (May 15, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Cool, I can't wait to take the quiz


Lol, you can take it now, just so you know...


----------



## knl (May 15, 2008)

I hope this isn't like last time where I got all the questions right but too many people did and I wasn't chosen for the prize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I literally played through doom to figure out the color of the first keycard you get. xd
also I'm amazed (answer of the question about pop culture icon) hasn't been included in any Nintendo game. >_>


----------



## nando (May 15, 2008)

i got like 70% i think. i guessed on like 8 questions.


----------



## stivsama (May 15, 2008)

Are mods going to be 24 hour monitoring this thread for answers now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was a nice distraction/flashcart ad, cheers for our sponsor Acekard!

Good luck to a random sampling of 49 of you.. Also, to me.


----------



## Psyfira (May 15, 2008)

Wow that was tricky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just did it for fun and I've totally flunked it, haven't even heard of half of those famous people


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 15, 2008)

Whoa, I loved how hard the first one was. Gonna enter this one tomorrow.


----------



## NeSchn (May 15, 2008)

Pwnt. I hope I win one, I have never won anything in my life! (Well, this good!)


----------



## GuardianHX (May 15, 2008)

That was awful! I guessed alot of the questions! There were a few questions I knew I must have gotten right.

Man, I'm nervous now. XD

If I win, I won't have to worry about my G6 not being updated anymore, 'cause I'll have one of these Acekard 2s. (Unless the G6Team fixes the problems with the card.)
I kinda doubt I'll win, though. >_


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 15, 2008)

Wait, are people really editing stuff on the net for this?


----------



## Trulen (May 15, 2008)

That was at least hard.

Well, I hope I can win this puppy for my older sister.  I've got a CycloDs myself.  Don't wanna trade it for anything.


----------



## Ashura32 (May 15, 2008)

I hope this is the first contest I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some of those were hard though.


----------



## omarroms (May 15, 2008)

I just finish taking the quiz. I think I got a few wrong, some of them I really needed to think hard... why did you make my brain think of past stuff, why! oh well, I hope I'm one of the winners, if not oh well it was a nice past time. and good luck to those participating.


----------



## dice (May 15, 2008)

stivsama said:
			
		

> Are mods going to be 24 hour monitoring this thread for answers now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we're *always* watching you


----------



## SomeGuyGG (May 15, 2008)

Probably got 23/25 if not perfect. Google isn't much help on some questions.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 15, 2008)

If i win im giving the card to my friend


----------



## RupeeClock (May 15, 2008)

Oh my, what do we have here?

[link removed, contained answers, didn't think]

...Gameboy colour? Chain Chomp? Wiiware? Solid Snake? Tetris?

This person has been putting in his dirty dirty lies!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 15, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Oh my, what do we have here?
> 
> LINK REMOVED
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 15, 2008)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can even see how they altered correct answers into wrong answers from the quiz.
Talk about low, eh?
Now I wonder who 76.191.168.91 is...?


----------



## science (May 15, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Oh my, what do we have here?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contr...s/76.191.168.91
> 
> ...



Wow, what an asshole. Seriously, what a dickhead!


----------



## Twiffles (May 15, 2008)

Wow, I loved that quiz. Since I think I got all the correct answers. (probably not since I checked incorrect Wikis) Thanks to all the video game podcasts I've listened to for the past 2 years. XD

Also... some idiot is trying to get the answers by posting the questions on yahoo answers.

Should have made it harder questions... =/


----------



## Westside (May 15, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Wow, I loved that quiz. Since I think I got all the correct answers. (probably not since I checked incorrect Wikis) Thanks to all the video game podcasts I've listened to for the past 2 years. XD
> 
> Also... some idiot is trying to get the answers by posting the questions on yahoo answers.
> 
> Should have made it harder questions... =/


Lol, if that happened, then there is not chance for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never win anything, plus I don't have a flashcart EVER, not even a GBA one...


----------



## CockroachMan (May 15, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? I'm glad I used other sources.. 

Now seriously, this person should be disqualified and banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe the admins have ways to find the user name of the person who uses that IP.


----------



## Issac (May 15, 2008)

i think the questions were good this time! fun and on a good difficulty level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though i think one or two questions were diffuse... but anyway.. I gave it my best... I'd be fun to win, but who cares


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 15, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Sc4rFac3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 76.191.168.91, and I suggest you remove the link you posted to several answers.  Why are you using a wiki for all of your answers, anyway?  Also, editing a web page is not against the rules of this competition.  If the admins would like to make it one that's fine, but I think people should be more creative than using wiki's for every answer


----------



## Wabsta (May 15, 2008)

It was a hard one, but I hope I'll win, last time I won in my life, was when there was a drawing competition in the supermarket I won a keychain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I kinda lol'd about the fact that someone was changing the wiki pages. xD


----------



## DeMoN (May 15, 2008)

I second a DQ and ban for the user with that IP.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 15, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> I'm 76.191.168.91, and I suggest you remove the link you posted to several answers.  Why are you using a wiki for all of your answers, anyway?  Also, editing a web page is not against the rules of this competition.



I shouldn't have posted the wiki page, sorry.
But seriously, you were trying to rig the contest, I hardly think it's a problem to research your answers.
I was able to answer a great deal of the questions myself, I didn't use wikipedia for a good deal of my answers either.


----------



## Dingler (May 15, 2008)

Someone bring the Ban Hammer!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 15, 2008)

*RULES*
One Entry per person, forum account required, open to the following member groups: Newcomers, Members, IRC Staff, Magazine Staff, Podcast Crew.
There is no time limit before the competition end-date or once you start, so take your time.
Only one entry per IP address and household. IP addresses will be checked for multiple entries.
You must complete all questions and ensure the form submits correctly. Confirmation will be given.
The competition ends 29th May 2008 (GMT).


----------



## HBK (May 16, 2008)

Woot, seems quite tricky, but nonethless entertaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## Issac (May 16, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> I'm 76.191.168.91, and I suggest you remove the link you posted to several answers.  Why are you using a wiki for all of your answers, anyway?  Also, editing a web page is not against the rules of this competition.



Even so, it's damn low!
Now I did all my answers before the edits, but still... It's just not good sportsmanship!


----------



## Opium (May 16, 2008)

I've suspended Warm Woolly Sheep for 10 days. We'll decide what to do with him after that. What he did was very low and it goes without saying in the rules: 'Thou shalt not try and rig the contest'


----------



## Relys (May 16, 2008)

Editing an other web site with false information for a contest is considered a raid.


----------



## GrayFox Cap (May 16, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Warm Woolly Sheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, it taste delicious.  Thank you chefs!


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> I've suspended Warm Woolly Sheep for 10 days. We'll decide what to do with him after that. What he did was very low and it goes without saying in the rules: 'Thou shalt not try and rig the contest'


He changed the right and wrong answers? He used a wiki for answears? I don't get it!


----------



## dilav (May 16, 2008)

low...low...low... what is low?
lol... i cant believe how far people would go to rig a contest/competition.

i took a look at the quiz ans about 6 of them seem really hard.  Anyway im going to probably take it tomorrow, but i doubt im going to win.

Edit:Warm Woolly Sheep changed the right answers in the wiki to the wrong answers.


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

theres a whole bunch of people on yahoo answers or what ever there called asking for the answers for the questions and people are responding stop cheating, no one tell him, its from gba temp ect...


----------



## wilddenim (May 16, 2008)

I think if people ask Yahoo Answers, you should PM mods asking about it...?


----------



## Issac (May 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he changed the correct answers on wikipedia to wrong... false information...


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That crazy. Glad I didn't use the net for my answers


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 16, 2008)

O shi- I used wiki for one question, the wiiware thingy.... I saw 2 answers, may 10th, and 12th. Sh**..... And I think I chose the wrong answer.....

EDIT: I have no chance of winning now ㅠ.ㅠ...... And I needed a flashkart to give to my friend for his birthday.....


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> That crazy. Glad I didn't use the net for my answers


I'll admit that there were some questions I needed to double check, but I didn't go straight to wikipedia for my answers unless they were like, the first result on google. (I used emulators, rom sources, my own knowledge, etc as necessary.)
It's hardly a crime to research your answers, it's basically what we do in an education system in order to pass a test, doing this quiz is like doing homework.
I hope nobody else tries to rig the contest, I want everyone to have the same fair chance with the information available on the net.

That guy almost got me on the Wii Ware one actually, if I had done the quiz later or earlier I might have failed that one...


----------



## spinal_cord (May 16, 2008)

First time I tried a quiz, had to ask my gf one of them. Hope she got it right. Anyway, good luck everyone.


----------



## omarroms (May 16, 2008)

I can't believe someone went and change wiki pages to show false information. That is low, really low. Good thing I didn't used wikipedia and when I did it was before the change but still that is low. That person should be disqualified.


----------



## JPH (May 16, 2008)

Warm Wooly Sheep, that was low 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guys, cheating isn't cool - besides, all the answers are Google-able!






(Hehe, that's funny Tri!)


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> O shi- I used wiki for one question, the wiiware thingy.... I saw 2 answers, may 10th, and 12th. Sh**..... And I think I chose the wrong answer.....
> 
> EDIT: I have no chance of winning now ?.?...... And I needed a flashkart to give to my friend for his birthday.....


ouch. that sucks. Stupid riggers


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> O shi- I used wiki for one question, the wiiware thingy.... I saw 2 answers, may 10th, and 12th. Sh**..... And I think I chose the wrong answer.....
> 
> EDIT: I have no chance of winning now ?.?...... And I needed a flashkart to give to my friend for his birthday.....


I used cnn, an article came up right under wiki it saying wii ware launched on... 
in the website preview


----------



## Salamantis (May 16, 2008)

What the FUCK? WHAT? Warm Wolly Sheep, you seriously are a fucking jackass! You've just ruined my and a lot of other people's chances of winning! I seriously am fucking pissed off now, I actually thought that I would win something in my life, but no, not anymore, since I used Wikipedia to do some research. I seriously want the mods to give us another chance at winning, even Costello said that you probably will need to do some research. That's what I did, and now look, yay!


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> O shi- I used wiki for one question, the wiiware thingy.... I saw 2 answers, may 10th, and 12th. Sh**..... And I think I chose the wrong answer.....
> 
> EDIT: I have no chance of winning now ?.?...... And I needed a flashkart to give to my friend for his birthday.....


Ouch, I'm sorry.
I also want the Acekard 2 to give as a gift for someone, since I'm happy with my CycloDS right now.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

No one going to listen, but can you Admin change the quiz to a random draw for these poor folk? At least they will have a chance. or maybe like 25 for all good answers and the other 25 random. Stupid riggers.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> No one going to listen, but can you Admin change the quiz to a random draw for these poor folk? At least they will have a chance. Stupid riggers.


How are you going to give everyone who was cheated a chance to win or re-answer? It won't work.
I mean, what if someone got the Gameboy Colour question wrong not because of the wiki edit, but their own mistake? We can't give them another chance...


----------



## science (May 16, 2008)

Ban Warm Wooly Sheep... his rigging the contest didn't mess me up, but it probably messed a lot of people up. He really fucked with this contest, its despicable.


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2008)

I had a feeling someone was going to change the answer on Wiki, that's basically why I waited a bit first. I was smart enough to look at the bottom of the page to see it was changed on May 15th. I just thought "ah.. so some GBATemp'ers been here.."

Still haven't answered the quiz yet.. people take your time. You have TWO whole weeks to answer. Don't rush on it..

Good luck to the rest of the contestants.


----------



## Westside (May 16, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True...  nothing we can do...  You guys have to admit though, as low as that was, you should've double check your answers with other sources for those of you who aren't doing this for the fun of it.


----------



## Salamantis (May 16, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not cheating. I don't think many people will know answers to all of those questions without doing a search first and get everything good.


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

I dont think I used wiki for anything except for one answer about game sales
everything else came from other sites

Im not gonna complain or scream/rant ect... if I dont win, its just a giveaway sweepstakes after all


----------



## RevLTD (May 16, 2008)

I knew a lot of the japanese answers for the games. (Big import gamer here.) Some I knew off hand, not all of them, such as the chain chomp one as i didn't play lots of retro games. Doom one was easy, as I play it on my psp all the time. GL to all though.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you misinterpreted my post, these people were cheated, they are not the ones cheating.
They got cheated by the guy who altered a common place for research, wikipedia.


----------



## Jax (May 16, 2008)

I'm glad I answered before the wiki changes...


----------



## omarroms (May 16, 2008)

This should be a lesson to you all, wiki does not have all the answers. Even if it does it can be change which is why my college teachers tells everyone don't use wikipedia for research.


----------



## cris92x (May 16, 2008)

AWW i just researched my answers i think i got 3 wrong....


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

omarroms said:
			
		

> This should be a lesson to you all, wiki does not have all the answers. Even if it does it can be change which is why my college teachers tells everyone don't use wikipedia for research.


most wikipedia pages get fixed within 5 minutes though..


----------



## stivsama (May 16, 2008)

I laugh at the really angry people, they are so sure that they're going to win a sweepstakes giveaway.

I'm just glad the mods aren't in on the edits, so it wasn't within the design of this quiz... or is that possibility still open?


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2008)

If you guys had read my previous posts hours ago, you'd have known that Wikipedia was corrupted.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=865...t&p=1147627
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=865...t&p=1147686


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

stivsama said:
			
		

> I laugh at the really angry people, they are so sure that they're going to win a sweepstakes giveaway.
> 
> I'm just glad the mods aren't in on the edits, so it wasn't within the design of this quiz... or is that possibility still open?


qft

next there probably gonna be demanding that anyone who used wiki when it was corrupt automatically wins


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 16, 2008)

HAHAHA @ the losers who used wiki to cheat HAHAHAHA


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2008)

Wow, I gotta really thank this quiz some more. I never heard of the game Battle Stadium D.O.N. I'm gonna try getting that game. It caught my attention. I never knew it was released. It's a mix of Shonen Jump's most popular anime/mangas in one fighting game.. Dragball Z, One Piece, Naruto (hence, D.O.N). I just searched some videos up on youtube. 

This quiz just keeps getting and better for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers.


----------



## Holaitsme (May 16, 2008)

i hope i win since my ds with my r4 was just stolen


----------



## DarkAura (May 16, 2008)

I think I got real bad.  I just went right through it.  Meh, if I win, I'd be happy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All I'm wondering is where shaun gets all these flashcarts.  There was the Christmas thing with like 50 DSTT's, and then a couple of Cyclo's and now 50 AK's.  How?!


----------



## omarroms (May 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> omarroms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but you shouldn't use wiki as your only source.

I just check some wiki pages and their revisions pages and notice I got some questions wrong. I guess on those questions. oh well, I did this quiz just for the fun of it, didn't expect to win since I'm happy with my CycloDS.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> I think I got real bad.  I just went right through it.  Meh, if I win, I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sponsers


----------



## stivsama (May 16, 2008)

I guess you can have some reason to be angry at the edits (esp. if you find out you used the wrong ones) But c'mon, it's a _*quiz*_. You have to work a little to get your free acekards. 

And what did you say, it's going to be your second card already? Boohoo, some members may not have slot-1 or even any flashcart. Your friend is going to have to wait until you give something that you mean to because you bought it for him.


----------



## Ruri (May 16, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I used cnn, an article came up right under wiki it saying wii ware launched on...
> in the website preview


Haha, I sure am glad I took that temp job at CNN now.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Now, I suppose that would be cheating.  Hmm, now if I had a temp job for Nintendo, I could try and change the actual release dates of some things and so on...  does it count as cheating if I actually revise _reality_ to change the answers to the questions?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 16, 2008)

Nice questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck to every gbatemper!


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 16, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Wow, I gotta really thank this quiz some more. I never heard of the game Battle Stadium D.O.N. I'm gonna try getting that game. It caught my attention. I never knew it was released. It's a mix of Shonen Jump's most popular anime/mangas in one fighting game.. Dragball Z, One Piece, Naruto (hence, D.O.N). I just searched some videos up on youtube.
> 
> This quiz just keeps getting and better for me.
> 
> ...




its a pretty fun game check it out i loved it !


----------



## DarkAura (May 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were shaun, I'd keep them all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But he's a nice guy, so I guess he wants to give them away only if they know their stuff.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

stivsama said:
			
		

> I guess you can have some reason to be angry at the edits (esp. if you find out you used the wrong ones) But c'mon, it's a _*quiz*_. You have to work a little to get your free acekards.
> 
> And what did you say, it's going to be your second card already? Boohoo, some members may not have slot-1 or even any flashcart. Your friend is going to have to wait until you give something that you mean to because you bought it for him.


jeez, im sorry. I won't win anyway cuz i only got like >80%.


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (May 16, 2008)

Just finished the quiz. I'm checking it 15 times just to make sure ;]


----------



## Ruri (May 16, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> I think I got real bad.  I just went right through it.  Meh, if I win, I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the companies that make them know that this website is pretty high-profile in the scene.  50 carts don't cost so much in terms of their overall budget, and getting a mention on GBAtemp's front page in a giveaway like this is good advertising...  which they know will go directly to the people who are most likely to be buying carts (ie us).

Not only that, but I suspect that the people who frequent this site tend to be flashcart 'evangelists' -- notice how many people are interested in getting carts for their friends?  We've probably all recommended one flashcart or another to a less technogically-inclined friend once or twice.  If they give away 50 carts to people on this site, and each of us finds it reliable and tells one or two friends to buy one, they'll make a profit.  If _those_ friends tell people to buy them and it spreads by word of mouth, they could make even more.


----------



## dilav (May 16, 2008)

i dont like wiki, although i like wiki, just dont like the ppl making crap up.  Like one time i was researching about joan miro.  The sculpture was named piece of shit in  French, which was wrong, and someone changed it a few years ago, n no one notice.  I'm glad i figure it out and didnt give a presentation saying the sculpture was a piece of shit in fr.


----------



## Fieryshadowz (May 16, 2008)

Ruri said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I laugh at my friends that say R4 is the best . . . when clearly there are better and cheaper things out there, yet they don't believe me. So when their R4 breaks down (happened 3 times already) , I laugh and then tell them to get what I recommended in the first place (if it is irreparable.)


----------



## omarroms (May 16, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Wow, I gotta really thank this quiz some more. I never heard of the game Battle Stadium D.O.N. I'm gonna try getting that game. It caught my attention. I never knew it was released. It's a mix of Shonen Jump's most popular anime/mangas in one fighting game.. Dragball Z, One Piece, Naruto (hence, D.O.N). I just searched some videos up on youtube.
> 
> This quiz just keeps getting and better for me.
> 
> ...


yeah I knew about D.O.N since at college they play that game in the lunch room. Currently they have been playing Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I didn't know about Dream Mix TV: World Fighters which looks a lot like the Super Smash Bros. series.


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (May 16, 2008)

I hope I win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My hearts beating so fast right now.


----------



## Salamantis (May 16, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> HAHAHA @ the losers who used wiki to cheat HAHAHAHA
> 
> *sigh*
> QUOTE(Costello @ May 14 2008, 05:44 PM) The questions are, for most, pretty tough and will probably require some intense googling.
> We dont consider doing some research to be "cheating". You'll see!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 16, 2008)

xaznwi3rd0 said:
			
		

> I hope I win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol your hearts gonna be beating fast for another .. 2 weeks!

thanks again shaun and costello (and others) for making this possible
im sure all of us are really excited
its gonna boost our members too
hopefully, they will join because of the quiz
and stay because they will see what a wonderful family (yes, family) we are!

oh and about that wikipedia thing
i do feel like whoever did that should be disqualified and/or banned
but then again
it is their own fault for trusting wiki
its a good site and all (i use it mainly to check my info)
we shouldnt make such a big fuss 
good luck all :]


----------



## lagman (May 16, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was cheating, the person who modified the Wiki is already suspended.


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (May 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> xaznwi3rd0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, I think I got owned by whoever wiki'd the pedia. D:< I used Wikipedia for one or two answers.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 16, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my bad i thought that was cheating


----------



## dilav (May 16, 2008)

Well, i just took the quiz and i think i did well.

good luck to everyone else, and please dont change wikis and rig things.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 16, 2008)

I took the quiz thought I did pretty well (except I forgot to answer one of the questions T_T) then I read the wiki thing so now I'm worried. lol


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2008)

Searching wikipedia for the answers is not cheating.

Modifying it so other people will obtain incorrect answers is cheating.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 16, 2008)

what does "GBA scene release" mean?


----------



## Renegade_R (May 16, 2008)

Actually I did notice some Wikipedia poisoning because of this contest.  Are you kids really that selfish?  Please win it fairly.  On another note though, back in my day I so wanted the clear Gameboy.  I never got it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to mention it here actually...please be careful when Googling your answers...even though you shouldn't be and use your own knowledge of the gaming industry...the last thing I would want would be some stupid kid winning something because they thought it would be smart to poison wikipedia.

One more thing...I would like to commend the ones who are reverting the wiki poisoning.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> what does "GBA scene release" mean?


am i aloud to tell what a GBA scene release is?


----------



## Renegade_R (May 16, 2008)

Yes...a scene release is a ROM released into onto the internet which is clearly labeled and numbered so it can be categorized.  This is to ensure that duplicates are avoided and resources are not wasted.


----------



## Salamantis (May 16, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Searching wikipedia for the answers is not cheating.
> 
> Modifying it so other people will obtain incorrect answers is cheating.


Exactly. Modifying the wiki was like removing the chance of winning from many people.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 16, 2008)

I'm gonna take my time with this one.

Also, if I close the quiz window before clicking submit, it won't disqualify me will it?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 16, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I'm gonna take my time with this one.
> 
> Also, if I close the quiz window before clicking submit, it won't disqualify me will it?


as long as you dont click submit
mozilla pulled some random crap on me
and it closed my window right in the middle of the quiz


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2008)

These questions are quite tough for me. I was never a gamer until recent years. I have like 6 questions I don't know. Gotta use up my time to research a bit.


----------



## Renegade_R (May 16, 2008)

Now that something came to my mind...hey admins...you know how Wikipedia tracks changes by IP address right?  Is it possible to figure out who has that IP address who was poisoning the pages and have them dealt with?


----------



## Drkirby (May 16, 2008)

What are some pages that are wrong?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 16, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Now that something came to my mind...hey admins...you know how Wikipedia tracks changes by IP address right?  Is it possible to figure out who has that IP address who was poisoning the pages and have them dealt with?


they have
he admitted it himself
its a few pages back
they suspended his account for 10 days
and are still figuring out what to do with him
this wiki thing is getting old -___-


----------



## wilddenim (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, as your sig said 'Where is the love?'


----------



## solange82200 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks GBAtemp for this. I think what Woolly Sheep did is wrong and tasteless, Im glad you guys spoke out about this


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

you cant really do much of anything except a slap on the wrist
and ban

unless you wannt flood his email with t****** porn and sign him up for tons of refferal stuff
thats all up to you though...


----------



## Prophet (May 16, 2008)

Wow that's really low. Tragedy of the commons...

edit: was taking a look at the wiki abuse terms, we could all report him in mass and hope they send word to his ISP. Thats about as good as it's going to get retribution wise.


----------



## solange82200 (May 16, 2008)

LOL at Joe, that's bad lol.

I'm going to look at the wiki rules too, see what the deal is. I dont want to overreact either


----------



## TheAntiFOB (May 16, 2008)

that was the best quiz I've ever taken @[email protected]

I had to look up like 4 answers though, like the scene thing T_T


----------



## dilav (May 16, 2008)

The wikiw keeps getting changed, from more than 1 ip, could be the same person with different ip though.  Like the color of the gameboy wiki section is always getting changed. 76.191.168.91 is probably wooly sheep.  69.47.52.235 remove a name, changed back from someone.  86.46.36.16 changed the color, fixed by someone...


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

I had to take a guess on that question because I couldnt find a specific answer
got it down between 2 answers though because of pictures I saw 
:0


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2008)

I'm stuck on one question right now. Is it considered cheating to ask a fellow 'temper? I don't think it is since it's voluntary. 

This question is driving me nuts!!


----------



## xxwonderboyxx (May 16, 2008)

I didn't use wiki (I didn't even had an idea of doing that lol was I stupid or innocent???)
Anyway i think i got 50% of them wrong anyway i did it fairly un like 76.197.168.91


----------



## TheWingless (May 16, 2008)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> The wikiw keeps getting changed, from more than 1 ip, could be the same person with different ip though.  Like the color of the gameboy wiki section is always getting changed. 76.191.168.91 is probably wooly sheep.  69.47.52.235 remove a name, changed back from someone.  86.46.36.16 changed the color, fixed by someone...


People are trying to fix it(once by me) but it keeps getting changed back. Some people are just mean like that, but it also means users should just be careful when using wikipedia.


----------



## JSalcedo (May 16, 2008)

Looks like I got fucked over by the Wikipedia changers also. I thought I would have a fair chance at one of those Acekards too... oh well.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 16, 2008)

Could a mod or someone PM me the questions, because I think I might of made a mistake and it's killing me so I gotta make sure.


----------



## lewjay (May 16, 2008)

Entered! A couple of tricky questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since i have an aceakrd 2 on the way, i won't be too upset if i don't win. Thanks GBAtemp and Acekard team!


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I'm stuck on one question right now. Is it considered cheating to ask a fellow 'temper? I don't think it is since it's voluntary.
> 
> This question is driving me nuts!!



I wouldn't risk it.  The mods are screening our PMs as we speak!


----------



## Holaitsme (May 16, 2008)

does this ship free or do we have to pay if we win


----------



## link459 (May 16, 2008)

^It says it's free

I hope I got them all right!


----------



## Gaisuto (May 16, 2008)

*Just avoid Wikipedia if you can help it, we can't stop every cheater, unfortunely.*




			
				holaitsme said:
			
		

> does this ship free or do we have to pay if we win
> 
> QUOTE(Costello @ May 15 2008, 12:53 PM) *Prizes:*
> There are 50 Acekard 2's complete in original packaging with micro SD card reader up for grabs. No micro SD memory card is included.
> ...


----------



## hanman (May 16, 2008)

will we get our score, regardless of whether we won or not?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 16, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> will we get our score, regardless of whether we won or not?



We did last time.


----------



## BakuFunn (May 16, 2008)

Oh snap, wasnt sure on the hello kitty one!
I guessed, most likely correct.
Also on the last one... 
BUT i asked my brother, who is upto date with those things!
Is that cheating?


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Oh snap, wasnt sure on the hello kitty one!
> I guessed, most likely correct.
> Also on the last one...
> BUT i asked my brother, who is upto date with those things!
> Is that cheating?



I doubt it's cheating. Even if it is.. its not like they would have known you asked your brother, well, now they do lol. That's why I'm wondering if asking a fellow temper that participated/not participating is considered cheating.


----------



## Holaitsme (May 16, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> *Just avoid Wikipedia if you can help it, we can't stop every cheater, unfortunely.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so does that mean we have to pay to ship because it says "custom charge (if applicable) must be paid for by recipient.


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> so does that mean we have to pay to ship because it says "custom charge (if applicable) must be paid for by recipient.



Probably means anything outside of the shipping cost. Or if the shipping cost is too expensive. I doubt we're paying for shipping fee.. I think. But hey, even shipping fee still makes it an incredibly cheap Acekard.


----------



## ubersk8kid (May 16, 2008)

i guessed on so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had to grab my old gameboy and compare the screens with my DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope i got it right

the second last question confused me though. Refer as in was made by the same company, or as in relates to another?


----------



## BakuFunn (May 16, 2008)

CRAP i got one of the questions wrong!!
I just realized!
DAMN IT
Now to hope that i will still win
ray:


----------



## megabug7 (May 16, 2008)

I'm quite confident I got all question right... 

One however was quite tricky..........


----------



## deathfisaro (May 16, 2008)

Just finished the quiz. I like how this time all questions have the first choice as default answers, for last time I didn't answer some questions because I missed them.


----------



## Paralel (May 16, 2008)

Damn, I can't believe they are keeping it open for 2 weeks. There will be 1000's of entries, possibly 10's of 1000's of entries. I was hoping they would keep it short, 24-48 hours should be more than enough.

No one mind me, I just really wanted a good chance at winning one.


----------



## masvill20 (May 16, 2008)

Just finished the quiz, and it was actually quite easy save for 5 questions which made my head hurt. Hope I can win!


----------



## MaHe (May 16, 2008)

Researching your answers isn't cheating. If admins wanted to avoid that, they could just add a timer.
Obviously, even that method is bypassable. Change or mask your IP, register a new account, print out the quiz before timer runs out and solve it. Unmask your IP, use your main account and solve the quiz.
Of course, even that can be avoided by adding some kind of a limit (i.e. quiz disabled for new users or a certain short timeframe in which the test is available), etc.

But why bother? There will always be people who will try to play dirty for even a sum of 30 bucks. Instead, throw in some tough questions (like GBAtemp did) that aren't easy to answer even with the help of Google (not impossible though - sometimes, if you can't find what you're looking for, you just need to change your approach to the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

I myself answered all of the questions on my own, then did some research to make sure I was right. Used several sources too. And I don't think anything's wrong with that. It's just plain fun, I don't care if I don't win. What IS a bit revolting, is someone (it's quite possible that's not Warm Wooly Sheep's work, since he's just a forum troll and a very good one at that) intentionally modifying the common sources of information in order to improve his chances of winning. That's just low and that person should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## iffy525 (May 16, 2008)

I'm not asking for an answer but on question 24 when it says "Acekard+" as one of the answers does it mean all the iterations of all the different Acekards or one that is specifically named "Acekard+"?


----------



## Gaisuto (May 16, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> ...(it's quite possible that's not Warm Wooly Sheep's work, since he's just a forum troll and a very good one at that)...


Nah, it was him. The two IPs matched.


----------



## Joe88 (May 16, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> I'm not asking for an answer but on question 24 when it says "Acekard+" as one of the answers does it mean all the iterations of all the different Acekards or one that is specifically named "Acekard+"?


it means if theres a cart called that


----------



## Paralel (May 16, 2008)

I fixed the Wikipedia article that was vandalized by a troll so it now reflects the correct information that was previously present.

It's completely retarded that people do things like that.


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2008)

I agree that the end date for this quiz should be earlier.  We're just getting a bunch of newcomers to the site, most linked from other forums (yes this contest has been spreading like wildfire), and they'll enter, win, and never come back again nor bother to thank this site.  I'm afraid that using contests to lure people to this site doesn't work very well, so a better thing to do is to have contests for long-time members only.   There needs to be more respect for dedicated members of this site.

For example, most other sites close registrations before a contest, and only let members with a good amount of posts participate (to prevent lurkers from winning).  

And another thing, stop advertising this contest on your other forums.  Not only is it stupid because you're making it harder for yourself to win, but it hurts other GBAtempers' chances as well.  



Spoiler



Oh fuck me, I'm just a greedy bastard.


----------



## wiki (May 16, 2008)

oh lame, got tricked by wikipedia in one question. Is it possible to allow one edit? Please? : (


----------



## ovejon (May 16, 2008)

Great contest guys! questions where fun to answer and they were fairly easy as opposed to contest thrown by Kotaku.


----------



## papyrus (May 16, 2008)

I believe i got them all perfect.. with a little help though.


----------



## Dylaan (May 16, 2008)

I was slightly frustrated at the fact when I hit 'Submit Results' it didn't ask for confirmation... I was hoping to be greeted by a nice page with a summary of my choices. (I thought there was two pages of questions as well, stupid me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I won't win, I guessed half but it certainly broadened my knowledge of Video Game 'Trivia'... *(NO HINTS)*


----------



## Paralel (May 16, 2008)

The only one I found difficult was the question involving "international controversy", it's rather vague. What exactly is a "large amount"? Is it by volume of news? Number of countries involved? Lawsuits? People killed? Things it has been blamed for? Jack Thompson quotes?


----------



## ckaanapu (May 16, 2008)

omg my brother is a friggen copy cat he wants to enter the quiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







well at least we have more chances


----------



## Paralel (May 16, 2008)

ckaanapu said:
			
		

> omg my brother is a friggen copy cat he wants to enter the quiz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful, if you share an internet connection (and thus share on IP address) you will be unknowingly violating the rules of the quiz and be disqualified. Word to the wise.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 16, 2008)

Glad you guys are enjoying the competition. There's certainly some interesting discussion coming out of this topic.


----------



## RetroVortex (May 16, 2008)

This quiz is too easy!!!
I demand you make a harder quiz NOW!!
XD LOL!!


----------



## Lee79 (May 16, 2008)

Good quiz thanks. I think i got caught out on the wiki scam though as i was not sure of some of the answers and had to check (note to self do not trust the wiki!). 
Anyway i do not even own a DS if i win one i am going to give it as a gift to my friends son.


----------



## AlexElder (May 16, 2008)

Paralel said:
			
		

> The only one I found difficult was the question involving "international controversy", it's rather vague. What exactly is a "large amount"? Is it by volume of news? Number of countries involved? Lawsuits? People killed? Things it has been blamed for? Jack Thompson quotes?




That question bugged me too. very subjective. I think it should be taken out of the quiz if a large amount of people got it wrong. Otherwise fun quiz. Thanks GBAtemp and Acekard!


----------



## Xeronage (May 16, 2008)

Since there have been +10 pages since I logged on yesterday, What was the Wikipedia vandalism?

EDIT: Nvm, found it, it was the Play It Loud Gameboy information, Glad I did the quiz before it was changed.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 16, 2008)

AlexElder said:
			
		

> Paralel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, one of the choices you're thinking of _is an entirely different edition_.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2008)

i had to retype some of the questions into google and look on wiki for some of the answers especially the sales and colours questions... wouldnt really call it general knowledge though. :/
my mp crashed the first time i tried to enter loosing all my answers lol


----------



## resres (May 16, 2008)

Here's hope to winning one!  Sucks for those who got Wiki-tricked. =[


----------



## Costello (May 16, 2008)

AlexElder said:
			
		

> Paralel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the case. It's quite subjective indeed, so if it turns out most people failed at that question we'll just take it out of the quiz.
We still do believe that the answer is quite obvious provided you've been following the video game scene for a while.


----------



## leinad (May 16, 2008)

Ive hated the WiiWare question ~.~'
I'm living in Europe, why should I be interested for the release date of it in the USA ;0 ?

But else: realy nice quiz ;D I don't think ill get more than 22 right... Never played Doom, the WiiWare thing and the Game Boy colors I've guessed..


----------



## kawlex (May 16, 2008)

Just submitted my guess..
I dont wanna sound selfish, but i want one of those cards!! ^^


----------



## MysteriousCookie (May 16, 2008)

got 3 wrong probably
stuff wikipedia


----------



## xalphax (May 16, 2008)

tough questions, had to guess a lot.

good luck to all who took the quiz!


----------



## Paralel (May 16, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> AlexElder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, if you check the news archives, the edition listed also stirred up a decent bit of controversy itself, particularly in Canada.


----------



## Xeronage (May 16, 2008)

So it all depends on where you live..


----------



## TracerX (May 16, 2008)

Took the quiz earlier (after the wiki vandalism was cleared up though it looks like from the edits luckily) and it was fun. There were some I had to look up (sales data, color choices, and whatnot) and others I felt confident on but checked anyway since research wasn't against the rules. Just thought I'd at least say thanks to the mods for putting this contest on and look, it even brings old lurkers like me out of the woodwork!


----------



## TheWingless (May 16, 2008)

Paralel said:
			
		

> Dio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, that was probably the hardest one for me. I only knew one of the games for that question.


----------



## TracerX (May 16, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Paralel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, one instance immediately jumped to mind but I vaguely recalled the "other edition" controversy as well so I wasn't really sure. Went with what popped in my mind first though. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Trolly (May 16, 2008)

Well, by the sounds of it I was probably Wiki-tricked. Ah well, I'll see where I end up. Besides, I won't be able to use my Ez-Flash 3-in-1 with this anyway (I don't think). Best of luck to everyone. Especially the people who could answer them all without researching anything.


----------



## TheWingless (May 16, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Well, by the sounds of it I was probably Wiki-tricked. Ah well, I'll see where I end up. Besides, I won't be able to use my Ez-Flash 3-in-1 with this anyway (I don't think). Best of luck to everyone. Especially the people who could answer them all without researching anything.


You can use an EZ 3in1 with the AceKard 2. I even believe that (not sure if it was official/bliss) there was EZ 3 in 1 support from the menu. Even if you don't like the built in support, you can still use GBAEXP Loader as it is homebrew which should work.


----------



## BinarySoup (May 16, 2008)

i didn't use wiki straight away but was linked to from google for a couple of answers i was unsure of. immediately i saw some discrepancies between the preview text shown in google and the wiki page so of course used other sources.

whilst the actions of a few have been very un-sportsman like, i think (hopefully) we've learnt some valuable lessons here.

we've all hopefully learnt some more historical information about the consoles and companies we've grown up loving. and we've also learnt some important research techniques. use multiple sources! sometimes looking at the number of pages that come up in a search can give a strong pointer to the correct information we're looking for.

and of course it shows that we do know how to conduct searches – so next time you have a question, chances are that someone has already asked the same question before and has already received a perfectly good answer!


----------



## DarkKiller (May 16, 2008)

Great quiz, I'm pretty sure I won't win anything, though


----------



## lukereeve (May 16, 2008)

lol why do people feel the need to use yahoo answers. I used google to help find a few answers but to see that some people are sad enough to ask other people. Stop being so lazy and look for yourself! Losers.


----------



## Joey90 (May 16, 2008)

How do they choose the winners? Is it literally the people who got the most correct (i.e. all correct), or is it a draw?

It would be nice if you got a chance that reflected the number of questions you got right (i.e. someone who got half of them right had half the chance of someone who got them all right). This would be especially good as those who may have made a few mistakes, or got screwed over by wikipedia still have a chance


----------



## xxwonderboyxx (May 16, 2008)

May 15th was my birth day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope Gbatemp will give one of acekard 2 to me T.T
But I did so bad on the quiz...
Didn't even check on answers....
Help me T.T


----------



## shaunj66 (May 16, 2008)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> How do they choose the winners? Is it literally the people who got the most correct (i.e. all correct), or is it a draw?
> 
> It would be nice if you got a chance that reflected the number of questions you got right (i.e. someone who got half of them right had half the chance of someone who got them all right). This would be especially good as those who may have made a few mistakes, or got screwed over by wikipedia still have a chance


Read the news post and rules and you'll have your answer.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2008)

Luckily enough they haven't changed some parts of wikipedia (other languages).
Hopefully I have all questions right, but not likely.


----------



## teonintyfive (May 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot for this, I really want an Acecard 2... I'm stuck with a DS-X >.>


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 16, 2008)

My question is why do people NOT READ THE RULES?

I mean really folks, the story is on the FRONT PAGE and if you click on it, then you can read all the rules for your self.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> My question is why do people NOT READ THE RULES?
> 
> I mean really folks, the story is on the FRONT PAGE and if you click on it, then you can read all the rules for your self.




Welcome to the internet ... I try to greet everyone on their first day here ...


----------



## SkH (May 16, 2008)

I'm just submitted, checked the answers too, I do really hope I will win one, because my R4 just stopped working... very unfortunate. :'(


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2008)

Paralel said:
			
		

> The only one I found difficult was the question involving "international controversy", it's rather vague. What exactly is a "large amount"? Is it by volume of news? Number of countries involved? Lawsuits? People killed? Things it has been blamed for? Jack Thompson quotes?



That's the exact same question I'm stuck on as well. That's a toughie. I hope what I answered is correct though. I didn't submit my answer yet.. just need to confirm a bit more then I'll submit it.

Edit: Meh, just went with it.. Hope it's right. Submitted my answers. Good luck to all.


----------



## Kellicros (May 16, 2008)

Just submitted mine, wasn't confident enough but I gave my best shot. Now I am gonna put this whole quiz thing aside, it would piss me off if I suddenly read something that proves my answers wrong.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2008)

Am I the only one who notices a lot of R4's being broken or lost?


----------



## Xeronage (May 16, 2008)

There are three possibilities:

1. They never broke! Mhuahua
2. R4's are crap
3. Their users are crap


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2008)

Xeronage said:
			
		

> There are three possibilities:
> 
> 1. They never broke! Mhuahua
> 2. R4's are crap
> 3. Their users are crap


Aren't all the above true?


----------



## Doggy124 (May 16, 2008)

I wonder what will happen if someone mess up wikipedia page lol.


Spoiler



well, if someone already did, I screwed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because most of my answers are from wiki



the funny thing is, I try to put the whole question on google and found someone asking the other lol.


Spoiler



Anyway, thank to that I got the answer too


----------



## Doggy124 (May 16, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Xeronage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4.People with R4 have bad luck (At the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

EDIT: Sorry for double post, I post with out realize that I just post here(I usually open Multiple tabs then answer at once)


----------



## knl (May 16, 2008)

the controversial game question was the only one I didn't do research for and wasn't sure of, I sure hope my answer is right though.


----------



## Costello (May 16, 2008)

I don't think an automated drawing script can possibly have feelings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It probably won't mind the fact that your R4s got broken.


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2008)

Anyone who admits to to cheating using Wiki should be banned...seriously.


----------



## D-Trogh (May 16, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> the controversial game question was the only one I didn't do research for and wasn't sure of, I sure hope my answer is right though.


Yeah.. I'm still waiting to submit untill I dare to choose an answer there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really it could be all.. but what is 'a large amount'.
Oh well.. think I'll submit now, as all others of you did =D
Thanks again for the oportunity to winn a nice looking flashcard


----------



## pilotwangs (May 16, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Anyone who admits to to cheating using Wiki should be banned...seriously.




Yeah,it's unfair otherwise.


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2008)

AHHH! I just figured out I made a mistake!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ah well, life goes on. lol. And I even double checked. LOL


----------



## thieves like us (May 16, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey bob, the next time I'm in england can I stop by and see your boxing cat? I'll bring my martial arts monkey with me, we can sell tickets and make a fortune.


----------



## Unchi-san (May 16, 2008)

i thought googling and looking at answers on the internet is not considered cheating?


----------



## faceless (May 16, 2008)

i found this quiz to be easier than the last quiz, but still pretty darn hard.

great job gbatemp staff, and good luck to everyone else that entered!


----------



## DeMoN (May 16, 2008)

Costello's right.  Telling us that your R4 broke/got lost or that you want the AceKard to give to your friend/little brother isn't gonna help anything.  In fact, I believe that most of you are just plain lying.  
Let's be honest now.  I'll start by saying that I want to win and keep the Acekard all to myself even though I already have a CycloDS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't expect any sympathy for those who got questions wrong, since most likely even some of us who got 100% correct still won't win.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 16, 2008)

It's been one day and we have a big turnout already, but it also seems to have slowed right down.
2 weeks does seem like too long.


----------



## Minox (May 16, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> It's been one day and we have a big turnout already, but it also seems to have slowed right down.
> 2 weeks does seem like too long.


I think 1 week would be enough.


----------



## ckaanapu (May 17, 2008)

wtf is up with ?s 18 & 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is it a FUCKING jOKE


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (May 17, 2008)

That wasn't too bad, I guess. I might have missed 2 or 3 of them though. =/


----------



## Cooldad (May 17, 2008)

To stop all the lying on wikipedia, can an admin or someone post a list of all the correct answers?  Then we can make sure wikipedia tells the truth.


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2008)

Cooldad said:
			
		

> To stop all the lying on wikipedia, can an admin or someone post a list of all the correct answers?  Then we can make sure wikipedia tells the truth.


then everyone would just look in here cheat on the quiz...


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2008)

In your case Joe88, you could look up the definition of "sarcasm" on Wikipedia.
I'm pretty sure that would help.


----------



## spinal_cord (May 17, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> In your case Joe88, you could look up the definition of "sarcasm" on Wikipedia.
> I'm pretty sure that would help.



What!? With people filling wiki's with false info, I'm honestly not sure tht would help at all.


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2008)

I just looked at the posts and saw it was a nub


----------



## TheCruiser (May 17, 2008)

Now when you say this question, "What was the first European GBA scene release?" do you mean the first game to have like a movie? Or the first game for Europe? I'm really puzzled by this question :/.


----------



## TheWingless (May 17, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> What!? With people filling wiki's with false info, I'm honestly not sure tht would help at all.
> People sure do love using wikipedia for their research. If anyone knew how to contact Wikipedia on vandalism, they could tell them that people are changing it with false info. I don't know how to contact them, so I am currently just constantly just attempting to revert the wiki pages on the history page. It's not funny at all, and I think there are other people still trying to fix it. They report it as "possible vandalism" but they fix it wrong. I think some are confused.
> 
> QUOTE(TheCruiser @ May 16 2008, 06:28 PM) Now when you say this question, "What was the first European GBA scene release?" do you mean the first game to have like a movie? Or the first game for Europe? I'm really puzzled by this question :/.


The "GBA scene" is not a movie scene. I don't really know how to explain it, but it's a group or groups of people that release rips of games. There are normally lists(I won't tell you where!) that show release dates and what region game it is.


----------



## lagman (May 17, 2008)

TheCruiser said:
			
		

> Now when you say this question, "What was the first European GBA scene release?" do you mean the first game to have like a movie? Or the first game for Europe? I'm really puzzled by this question :/.



The first European game dumped and released by the GBA scene groups.


----------



## Minox (May 17, 2008)

TheCruiser said:
			
		

> Now when you say this question, "What was the first European GBA scene release?" do you mean the first game to have like a movie? Or the first game for Europe? I'm really puzzled by this question :/.
> 
> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ May 16 2008, 03:01 AM) Yes...a scene release is a ROM released into onto the internet which is clearly labeled and numbered so it can be categorized.  This is to ensure that duplicates are avoided and resources are not wasted.


----------



## xumasso (May 17, 2008)

I surely learned a lot with this quiz!

I hope everyone also did! ehehe


----------



## Minox (May 17, 2008)

xumasso said:
			
		

> I surely learned a lot with this quiz!
> 
> I hope everyone also did! ehehe


I've learned that some ppl are willing to do almost anything (including altering Wikipedia) to win a $25 flashkart


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 17, 2008)

Guys, you have two weeks to turn in this quiz so why not read the thread in the meantime? It's been said before that:
Doing additional research is allowed (i.e. Wikipedia, Google, etc) and is therefore not cheating
Vandalizing Wikipedia so that others get incorrect answers is illegal and will get you banned/suspended
It's better to use other sources besides Wikipedia. It doesn't have all of the answers.

And um, it would be nice to be able to have the people who already completed the quiz be able to discuss it in another forum but we're not trustworthy enough =/ Waiting for two weeks, it will probably blow over XD


----------



## TheWingless (May 17, 2008)

Should we report people/IPs changing wikis or just wait for people admitting to it? I agree that people shouldn't use Wikipedia...  Almost fell for that trap until I started double checking with google.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 17, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Should we report people/IPs changing wikis or just wait for people admitting to it? I agree that people shouldn't use Wikipedia...  Almost fell for that trap until I started double checking with google.


erm
if they did it
i doubt they would admit it
woolysheep or w/e was just really stupid
i mean, the admins could have tracked him/it anyway
so basically he/it set him/itself up for lots of flaming and insults


----------



## TheWingless (May 17, 2008)

I sure have noticed a huge spike of users and posts lately... A bunch of them just say the same thing the above said with slightly modified words. Also a lot of threads bumped. I don't think that this quiz is helping GBATemp get more users, just scares away the older ones.

Edit: But then again, if the quiz required a certain amount of posts(around 100 maybe), GBATemp would be open to a lot of posts(probably more than half will be spam...).


----------



## Valdure (May 17, 2008)

Fun quiz, I learned alot of cool useless game trivia.  Kind of makes me feel bad to just be a lurker here but you know so many internet communities, so little time.  Anyways good luck on winning that acekard (hopefully me, would be my first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). *fingers crossed*


----------



## dilav (May 17, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> I sure have noticed a huge spike of users and posts lately... A bunch of them just say the same thing the above said with slightly modified words. Also a lot of threads bumped. I don't think that this quiz is helping GBATemp get more users, just scares away the older ones.
> 
> Edit: But then again, if the quiz required a certain amount of posts(around 100 maybe), GBATemp would be open to a lot of posts(probably more than half will be spam...).



certain post counts are good, but i seen a forum before where people spammed constantly tring to get post counts up.  But usually they get banned for spamming.


----------



## blahman (May 17, 2008)

wth. omg. people did really vandalize wikipedia. 
ffs douche bags thats just completely not on.
you dont just deface pages from a site that provides info for everyone just so it can improve your chances of getting a $25 card. Its only $25!
you bunch of assholes.

I seriously agree with someone who posted earlier and believe that it be better that gbatemp locked out new registrations as soon as quiz starts to prevent people from posting this whole thing around 43242 forums to attract people who dont give a rat's ass about gba temp and just register to win the card then never to be heard from again. Should have locked it then make an anouncement that future quizes will happen for those who missed out instead and ask them to stick around in the mean time.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 17, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> I seriously agree with someone who posted earlier and believe that it be better that gbatemp locked out new registrations as soon as quiz starts to prevent people from posting this whole thing around 43242 forums to attract people who dont give a rat's ass about gba temp and just register to win the card then never to be heard from again. Should have locked it then make an anouncement that future quizes will happen for those who missed out instead and ask them to stick around in the mean time.



i do agree very strongly
what if the random 50 from lets say, the 1000 people whom, like half are normal members
and the other half just signing up
:/
i just dont think its very fair because all they do is sign up and win

but if the admins allowed it
i guess they have some superior reason behind it..
i hope


----------



## Passa (May 17, 2008)

Are you crazy? The giveaway isn't so GBAtemp can reward their regulars.. it's to attract new members, to make the site grow. More visitors to the site is only a good thing - why wouldn't some of the visitors sign up and decide that they _like_ the site and want to visit it more often? Although I can see many being turned off by this 'elitist' attitude shown by regulars.

Honestly some of you are just plain greedy. Going through this thread, all I could do was shake my head as people bitched about 'new members' (almost like bogans complaining about 'New Australians' in the 60s haha), whining about how their flashcards broke recently and acting like the Wiki edits were the end of the world, demanding compensation and such.

The giveaway quiz was supposed to bring excitement here, instead people are having a huge whinge. It's a $25 card.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> blahman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The idea is to draw in new members. Sure, some may leave and never come back if they do or do not win. But others will stay whether they do or do not win. Many members who are now regulars started out by joining to enter a tournament or contest.


----------



## Prophet (May 17, 2008)

Why the urge to attract new members? There aren't any ads on the site, so i can't see how that would be beneficial from an economic stand point.

Personally I've always viewed gbatemp as a community of sorts and it's always good to see a community grow. However, the type of people who would be attracted to the site just for a chance at free stuff don't seem like the type of people who would come in and help build the community in a positive way. They actually seem more like the type of people who might come in and never post beyond the generic “I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH __________ PLZ HELP ME"


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 17, 2008)

I think the main problem is that a new member who just joined can win while someone who has been here for years get nothing 

I think thats what pissing some ppl off lol


----------



## trinest (May 17, 2008)

I hope did well enough to win, it would be good to win it cause my bro will move out later this year and he will take the m3 with him.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 17, 2008)

I feel that over 100 people have gotten them all right, there weren't any real trick questions that could throw off a lot of people... Especially since this is still going to be up for another week and 6 days.


----------



## Renegade_R (May 17, 2008)

New wiki vandal (has vandalized both Wikipedia and Nintendopedia):

201.81.190.83

Some wiki user under the name of: Jared jbod
Is vandalizing the wiki under the pretence of 'correction'.


----------



## TheWingless (May 17, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> New wiki vandal (has vandalized both Wikipedia and Nintendopedia):
> 
> 201.81.190.83
> 
> ...


201.81.190.83 edited it twice and then he stopped. So did Jared. There's a Nintendopedia?


----------



## Gaisuto (May 17, 2008)

Dealt with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It amazes me, everyone who keeps trying to edit the articles...it is so easy to catch.


----------



## jan777 (May 17, 2008)

i wish i could win

my cousin also has a ds but only has the incredibles for a game 

if i win im gonna give it to her 

cause her family cant buy these things


----------



## jumpman17 (May 17, 2008)

Whoops, I missed that one. And there isn't much that can be done for Jared jbod unless we know his IP.


----------



## Unchi-san (May 17, 2008)

Passa said:
			
		

> Are you crazy? The giveaway isn't so GBAtemp can reward their regulars.. it's to attract new members, to make the site grow. More visitors to the site is only a good thing - why wouldn't some of the visitors sign up and decide that they _like_ the site and want to visit it more often? Although I can see many being turned off by this 'elitist' attitude shown by regulars.
> 
> Honestly some of you are just plain greedy. Going through this thread, all I could do was shake my head as people bitched about 'new members' (almost like bogans complaining about 'New Australians' in the 60s haha), whining about how their flashcards broke recently and acting like the Wiki edits were the end of the world, demanding compensation and such.
> 
> The giveaway quiz was supposed to bring excitement here, instead people are having a huge whinge. It's a $25 card.



very very good post.


----------



## genuisgeek (May 17, 2008)

i think since there's so many ppl who got prob all them rite if u dont get them all rite u alrdy lost ur chance


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 17, 2008)

Passa said:
			
		

> Are you crazy? The giveaway isn't so GBAtemp can reward their regulars.. it's to attract new members, to make the site grow. More visitors to the site is only a good thing - why wouldn't some of the visitors sign up and decide that they _like_ the site and want to visit it more often? Although I can see many being turned off by this 'elitist' attitude shown by regulars.
> 
> Honestly some of you are just plain greedy. Going through this thread, all I could do was shake my head as people bitched about 'new members' (almost like bogans complaining about 'New Australians' in the 60s haha), whining about how their flashcards broke recently and acting like the Wiki edits were the end of the world, demanding compensation and such.
> 
> The giveaway quiz was supposed to bring excitement here, instead people are having a huge whinge. It's a $25 card.


yeah. im just being a bitch
my apologies
like BoneMonkey said, some of us are just pissed that we come here regularly and dont win, but some random newcomer does
(actually. that doesnt apply to me. i havent even been here that long. it just feels like it)
maybe in the near future, a giveaway will be open for members with like 1000+ posts?
like an appreciation award i guess
and sorry for complainin >.<
the results arent even out
and im just expectin the worse
mm. theres my pessimism kickin in


----------



## Paralel (May 17, 2008)

This is too funny. I corrected the Wikipedia Nintendo DS page that was repeatedly vandalized yesterday, and now today I get a message from another IP telling me not to change it to incorrect information, when he proceeded to do exactly that. Fortunately someone else switched it back to the last correct version.

So this person is both delusional and stupid, or thought they could trick me so I wouldn't correct it again if someone hadn't already done so.

How sad are these people that they are acting like this for a $30 piece of hardware?

Can you guys imagine how bad it would be if GBATemp was giving away Wii's or something similar?


----------



## jan777 (May 17, 2008)

cant we lock the editing when we are in quiz season?


----------



## Renegade_R (May 17, 2008)

I still don't understand the lengths people go to for a $25 card...couldn't you make more than that at a part time job?


----------



## teonintyfive (May 17, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Oh my, what do we have here?
> 
> [link removed, contained answers, didn't think]
> 
> ...


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!? He changed them? Damn... I lost.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 17, 2008)

Passa said:
			
		

> Are you crazy? The giveaway isn't so GBAtemp can reward their regulars.. it's to attract new members, to make the site grow. More visitors to the site is only a good thing - why wouldn't some of the visitors sign up and decide that they _like_ the site and want to visit it more often? Although I can see many being turned off by this 'elitist' attitude shown by regulars.
> 
> Honestly some of you are just plain greedy. Going through this thread, all I could do was shake my head as people bitched about 'new members' (almost like bogans complaining about 'New Australians' in the 60s haha), whining about how their flashcards broke recently and acting like the Wiki edits were the end of the world, demanding compensation and such.
> 
> The giveaway quiz was supposed to bring excitement here, instead people are having a huge whinge. It's a $25 card.


I hope you stick around


----------



## Dylan (May 17, 2008)

i would really like to win one as i have no money. but its a really hard quiz


----------



## DeMoN (May 17, 2008)

There should be a bomb attached to the Acekards.  If the winner doesn't visit GBAtemp at least once a week, it blows up.


----------



## KaliKot (May 17, 2008)

me want an acekard to replace my r4


----------



## spinal_cord (May 17, 2008)

I'm going to be honest, I want and Acecard because I want one. I don't want to spend money one one because I already have a card and it works. If I can have the chance of one for free, I will try for it. I'm not going to come onto the tread and say things like "My R4 is broke" or "My brother/sister/uncle/mother is leaving and taking my R4 with them" (or any other R4 related statement), there seem to be a lot of people trying to use sympathy to influence the draw (!?). Anyway I realise I have little chance of winning, I'm sure I got a couple of answers wrong, so unless everyone else got more wrong than me, then, it only took a few minutes and at least I have learned a little.
To all those who got the answers right, well done, but if you are here just for the competition, please come back. There is nothing more irritating than looking through a member list of a forum and seeing hundreds of users with less than five posts that signed up months/years ago and have no intention of coming back.


----------



## Xeronage (May 17, 2008)

..We should limit entrance to people with more than 10 posts...Sure it attracts people, but it attracts more prize hunters than potential new members.


----------



## BinarySoup (May 17, 2008)

what's the purpose of this competition anyway?

if it's to attract new members then it's doing it. sure many may not return, but that'd be their loss. this is a great, if not the best, site for NDS. anyone with any sense is bound to return.

if the purpose is simply to reward existing members then sure lock out new membership during the competition time. i'm not sure restricting according to number of posts is the best idea though. there's lots of lurkers who only post when they feel they have something to contribute, not everytime they have a mildly related thought or want to ask if it works on PAL…


----------



## lukereeve (May 17, 2008)

I just can't believe all this commotion over an AceKard 2. People actually going as far as to vandalize wikis just to increase their chances. I can't remember there being this much commotion over the last quiz. Or was there?


----------



## Gman 101 (May 17, 2008)

Passa said:
			
		

> Are you crazy? The giveaway isn't so GBAtemp can reward their regulars.. it's to attract new members, to make the site grow. More visitors to the site is only a good thing - why wouldn't some of the visitors sign up and decide that they _like_ the site and want to visit it more often? Although I can see many being turned off by this 'elitist' attitude shown by regulars.
> 
> Honestly some of you are just plain greedy. Going through this thread, all I could do was shake my head as people bitched about 'new members' (almost like bogans complaining about 'New Australians' in the 60s haha), whining about how their flashcards broke recently and acting like the Wiki edits were the end of the world, demanding compensation and such.
> 
> The giveaway quiz was supposed to bring excitement here, instead people are having a huge whinge. It's a $25 card.



Sounds like you've been listening in history class or been watching too much ABC.

On topic: It's not good that we should bitch on and on about new members, but on the flipside, there are many people who register just for the competition, then never return to gbatemp. This happens on many forums who want more members - forum hosts competition, many new members register, many new accounts sitting idle.


----------



## lukereeve (May 17, 2008)

Although I have to say, the main reason I was directed to the site was because of the last quiz. I was new to the whole flashcard scene and read somewhere about the quiz. I've checked the site daily ever since, even though I havent exactly posted much.


----------



## DarkSpace (May 17, 2008)

The quiz was alright, I think I got most of it right, except for one. And out of all those people who join for the quiz, one of them will stay.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 17, 2008)

nice questions...
Ahh so annoying to see people changing the answers on wiki
I think that if I win, i will not accept the award but just be happy of the fact that i won like someone in the past had done so when he won

EDIT: Passa deserves the best post on the temper post


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 17, 2008)

Oh lawdy, teh dramas!!!


----------



## 123noob321 (May 17, 2008)

hm. I hope I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  see you on irc later. *cough* you _should_ know who I am..*uber pose* anyway goodluck everyone


----------



## annsk (May 17, 2008)

I come here everyday to check my favorite threads, even though I never posted anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'
As mentioned previously, there are people who don't feel like arguing in forums or don't have the need to contribute. And there is another kind who quietly searches through all the old posts to have their answers, instead of creating a new topic each time they have a question.

Anyway, I especially like the fact that people from both America and Europe, and even Eastern countries participate in this forum. It's kind of refreshing compared to others.


----------



## Anakir (May 17, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I'm going to be honest, I want and Acecard because I want one. I don't want to spend money one one because I already have a card and it works. If I can have the chance of one for free, I will try for it. I'm not going to come onto the tread and say things like "My R4 is broke" or "My brother/sister/uncle/mother is leaving and taking my R4 with them" (or any other R4 related statement), there seem to be a lot of people trying to use sympathy to influence the draw (!?). Anyway I realise I have little chance of winning, I'm sure I got a couple of answers wrong, so unless everyone else got more wrong than me, then, it only took a few minutes and at least I have learned a little.
> To all those who got the answers right, well done, but if you are here just for the competition, please come back. There is nothing more irritating than looking through a member list of a forum and seeing hundreds of users with less than five posts that signed up months/years ago and have no intention of coming back.



Cookie for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, in all honesty, my R4 actually died. But, I never mentioned that in this topic until now. I could buy one as I got a summer job now. But. I need to save up for my DS as my R4 died with it from a huge drop down the stairs. 

But yeah, nice to see some people not making up excuses saying they 'broke their R4's' and such. Although some may have 'since I've experienced it.. but it's attracting new potential forum members. Anyways, good luck to you as well.


----------



## Fantasma-del-Car (May 17, 2008)

I have been a regular site visitor for a long time, and never posted. The quiz made me jump on board. Itouch's problems are making me post on this site...


----------



## dilav (May 17, 2008)

Fantasma-del-Caribe said:
			
		

> I have been a regular site visitor for a long time, and never posted. The quiz made me jump on board. Itouch's problems are making me post on this site...


same here, been here for years but never said much...


----------



## walkearth (May 17, 2008)

WTF!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The answers are on wiki? That's simply not right, what about us, who were the first ones to enter the contest, we didn't have the answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it doesn't matter, win - lose, it's the same if you ask me. 24$ aren't much, I'll pay them gladly.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 17, 2008)

walkearth said:
			
		

> WTF!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh no, the answers aren't there. You have to search for them and some of them happen to be on Wikipedia. It's not against the rules.


----------



## mario5555 (May 18, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Dingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See that question wasn't clear enough, if you look at different sources one says one answer, another one has another answer. 

Your question should have clarified if you meant the game series as a whole or just the one particular game itself (which is what I ultimately went with and which SHOULD be counted), otherwise I fault the questions as confusing and *ask that it be thrown out* because of that very reason.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 18, 2008)

I reinstalled Doom just to reassure myself for the Doom question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck all, long live GBATemp!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

that test was hard.............


----------



## Rayder (May 18, 2008)

Well, I entered, but I don't actually expect to win a cart.  I just guessed at many of the answers.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 18, 2008)

I check over 9000 times and I think I got 100%


----------



## rezen (May 18, 2008)

Man, I got into work late filling out this quiz... I can only hope I get something for it


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 18, 2008)

Bleh i bet i failed... =[ Was hoping to get a AK2 but since its free, i gave it a try. I guessed about half of the test =O


----------



## scootmcfly (May 18, 2008)

This is one tough test. I have been working on it (on and off) for two days. I'm still not done, but I am determined to score a 100%. My highschool teachers would be proud.


----------



## Deadmon (May 18, 2008)

Finished the quiz, hopefully I got them all..


----------



## neonix (May 18, 2008)

Awesome contest, looks like you guys bought out an entire store!


----------



## Diablo1123 (May 19, 2008)

I know I got at least 2 answers wrongs so far
Hopefully that's it!

I doubt I'll win as there'll be alot of people entering, and I don't feel like reading this topic, so don't reply to this xD


----------



## NikoK (May 19, 2008)

Submitted my answers and I hope I did well. It was freaking tricky. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Holaitsme (May 19, 2008)

i hope i win as i cant buy stuff online i hope i didnt get any wrong as that quiz was hard


----------



## mat88 (May 19, 2008)

I need to win this!! Since I just won a red DS on an other contest


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 19, 2008)

just finished the quiz.
and wow, was that hard :l


----------



## RupeeClock (May 19, 2008)

mat88 said:
			
		

> I need to win this!! Since I just won a red DS on an other contest


Haha, you saved yourself the cost of the DS, and you're not even willing to spend $25 on just the flash cart?
Well, it's all good if you get the flash cart too.


----------



## Chopders (May 19, 2008)

I don't think it was that hard. The only want I didn't remember, it was the doom key thing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well chosen questions guys. If you don't read Nintendo news everyday, it should be hard to answer all the questions by your self.


By the way, thank you GBATEMP for those cool contest


----------



## funem (May 19, 2008)

I entered a short while after it went up, I fairly confident that I got most of right, did most of them off the top of my head ( been round gaming a while and had lots of consoles helped I guess ). What I would like to know is, will we be able to find out our scores and what we may have got wrong ?


----------



## Unchi-san (May 19, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> I entered a short while after it went up, I fairly confident that I got most of right, did most of them off the top of my head ( been round gaming a while and had lots of consoles helped I guess ). What I would like to know is, will we be able to find out our scores and what we may have got wrong ?



im 99.99% sure that we will only find out our scores/what we got wrong AFTER the contest is closed.  This is because if some of us know the answers, they could either tell a friend all the answers (that hasn't done the quiz) or make a second account and put those answers down.


----------



## Supah Eirian (May 20, 2008)

*win*win*win*

-PLEASE-PLEASE-PLEASE-

!ME! !ME! !ME!


----------



## dilav (May 20, 2008)

It would be nice if gbatemp would say how much u got correct (not which ones), before the quiz closes.  But then again i guess someone could use this advantage to cheat...  I know i got at least 1 wrong, because i read the question wrong.


----------



## golden (May 20, 2008)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> It would be nice if gbatemp would say how much u got correct (not which ones), before the quiz closes.  But then again i guess someone could use this advantage to cheat...  I know i got at least 1 wrong, because i read the question wrong.


Which question? Don't tell me your answer and the correct answer obviously, but what question was it? I already turned in my answers and am curious.


----------



## pollo55 (May 20, 2008)

FINISH!!! chomp chomp chomp


----------



## LinkinParkmetre (May 20, 2008)

Just finished the quizz
I hope everything is good
More than 50 people will have everything right


----------



## dilav (May 20, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Which question? Don't tell me your answer and the correct answer obviously, but what question was it? I already turned in my answers and am curious.



It was something like. which cultural icons do not have a videogame on a nintendo console

But i didnt read the nintendo part, and picked a stupid answer that i know i seen on a nintendo system before.


----------



## n3rd (May 21, 2008)

Thx for this

cannot sleep tonight then I look this and ... question are fun


----------



## golden (May 21, 2008)

Wow. 0_o  I was just flipping through some stuff and searching google for some games(can't say what game or else I will give away an answer) and I found a Yahoo answers page asking word for word a copy pasted question from the quiz. Eck. That's going over the line IMO. 

PS: As posted by me yesterday, I already finished the quiz yesterday and saw it today and what's funnier is the first guy even gives the wrong answer. ROFL


----------



## Kestol (May 21, 2008)

Phew:.. Finally answered all questions


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 21, 2008)

When the quiz closes, how longg will the winners have to reply? I'm hoping to win, but we're going on a vacation and i won't be back untill three days after the quiz ends.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 21, 2008)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> When the quiz closes, how longg will the winners have to reply? I'm hoping to win, but we're going on a vacation and i won't be back untill three days after the quiz ends.


You'll have at least a month to claim your prize


----------



## Satangel (May 21, 2008)

Can't wait till the competition ends


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

im just curious... its been a little under a week since the polls opened....  how many people have submitted their quiz answers?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 21, 2008)

wait do you have to do the quiz again why is this on the front page again ?


----------



## Jackreyes (May 21, 2008)

Costello just bumped it because this is what he wants guests to see so they'll join up


----------



## Unchi-san (May 21, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> wait do you have to do the quiz again why is this on the front page again ?



i think its on the front page again to get more exposure.  Before it was bumped down because there was more recent news.


----------



## rustyshackleford (May 21, 2008)

Good luck to everyone.  yeah I'm a noob here.


----------



## scootmcfly (May 21, 2008)

The quiz is in and I'm ready to do a victory dance.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

ok does the last question mean what console sold the fastest or the all time best selling console that sold them ost?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I'm drowning in these things. Will somebody please take them off me?



OMG i think u are going to lose one of them to me...... i think i only have 0-1 wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: When do i know if i have win?


----------



## ubersk8kid (May 22, 2008)

i think that the prizes should go to people who had a certain percentage as their score (eg 75% right) then I'll have a chance


----------



## Urza (May 22, 2008)

Is this going to be frontpaged for the entire two weeks?

That's a pretty big "fuck you" to all other news.


----------



## Costello (May 22, 2008)

What other news? :'(


----------



## Urza (May 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> What other news? :'(


This for one, which makes a pretty damn important bug fix for G6 Real users.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87364


----------



## MyLoveGbatemp (May 22, 2008)

I really hope I win i never had a flashcarts for ds.
Acekard 2 looks so cool and i want it so much i think i got about 2 wrong answers..
O well I hope ppl get wrong a lot (Just kidding)
Those questions were hard but Gbatemp thx for the greatest quiz that i ever taken it.(better than pop quiz huh?)


----------



## golden (May 22, 2008)

Urza is cool...


----------



## DeMoN (May 22, 2008)

Nice, Urza convinced Costello to change the front page.  Now we have less competition to worry about.


----------



## Mikesch (May 22, 2008)

Just took the quiz...I can almost smell that Acekard 2 from here...Awesome questions BTW.


----------



## Costello (May 22, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Nice, Urza convinced Costello to change the front page.  Now we have less competition to worry about.


Urza has a strange power over the Costelloes...


----------



## jiepiewie (May 22, 2008)

I don't think i will win but at least i tried


----------



## artisan (May 23, 2008)

^^^^ same here


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 23, 2008)

how much more time is the quiz open?


----------



## wilddenim (May 23, 2008)

Until 29th May.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 23, 2008)

hmm thanks. i thought it was today
so i was looking for a time


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 23, 2008)

how many ppl entered ?


----------



## Jei (May 23, 2008)

Just submitted my entry, there was only one question I didn't really knew the answer, even after researching for it... after all, I just went for what most of my friends said about it.

I really hope I do win - sold my old DS with the R4 a month ago, now I'm almost managing to get a new DS, but no flashcart, so it's going to come in handy right on time


----------



## golden (May 23, 2008)

I wish everyone could have just won a free DS flashcart just for trying.


----------



## Retal (May 23, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> DeMoNSTaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the power of "fuck you"? Yes. He is quite eloquent. But it gets the job done. He gets _results_.


----------



## shinigamiv7 (May 23, 2008)

Got in! I'm keeping my fingers crossed until the winners are announced. Hopefully I'll be able to make it. *positive thinking*

Believe me, shaunj66, it'll be my pleasure helping you get rid of one of these little fellas. ^_~


----------



## Cokeman999 (May 23, 2008)

Ha! I've been checking this site everyday for the last year and i finally comment! =p
Anyway...
I won something before! In about 2002 or 2001 I entered a nintendo power contest for an animal crossing calender.
25 people in the US won it and I just realized it's worth about $400!!
BTW: I hope I win!





 DS PWNS


----------



## Retal (May 23, 2008)

Yeah it's definitely worth at least that much. Probably even triple that. I mean, an Animal Crossing calendar must go for at least $1200, realistically speaking. Basically, if you have an Animal Crossing calendar, you're laughing.


----------



## xxwonderboyxx (May 23, 2008)

I have a question a very simple one.
Do u think u got all 25 answers right??? if u don't
how many do u think u got right?


----------



## golden (May 24, 2008)

xxwonderboyxx said:
			
		

> I have a question a very simple one.
> Do u think u got all 25 answers right??? if u don't
> how many do u think u got right?


Realistically and honestly speaking I think I got anywhere between 22-25 right. I am not positive that I missed any but you never know for sure...knowing these guys like shaun, they might put some trick questions in there to fool you.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 24, 2008)

What is the best selling Nintendo DS game worldwide?

Does this include all versions of the game, or just one?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 24, 2008)

oscarmejia said:
			
		

> What is the best selling Nintendo DS game worldwide?
> 
> Does this include all versions of the game, or just one?



That's up to you to decide. 
I thought about it for a while but then decided that it wasn't a trick question. I'm having a little regret towards it, but whatever.


----------



## ZPE (May 24, 2008)

All versions I hope.


----------



## golden (May 25, 2008)

tsimehC said:
			
		

> All versions I hope.


I am 99% sure it means all versions.


----------



## wbc1228 (May 26, 2008)

Cool!
I want one!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, sorry for causing an uproar over editing Wikipedia.  It was honestly just for laughs.

To everyone who said it was "really low of Warm Woolly Sheep!  How dare he CHEAT to better his chances for an acekard!"  

I'd like to point out that* I never entered the contest.*  My intention was to have a laugh, not win or cheat.  While I'm sure Acekard is a great product and I thank the company for supporting this site, I don't want an acekard2 because I don't own a DS, nor do I want one - gameboy micro is perfect in my eyes.

I had no idea people would take this quiz so seriously, or that what I was doing was against the rules.  So again, sorry everyone, I'll think more carefully before pulling my next prank.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, sorry for causing an uproar over editing Wikipedia.  It was honestly just for laughs.
> 
> To everyone who said it was "really low of Warm Woolly Sheep!  How dare he CHEAT for an acekard!  Let's report his shenanigans to his ISP and get him banned from the internet forever!"
> 
> ...


:]


----------



## TheWingless (May 26, 2008)

I would suggest people be more careful in using Wikipedia next time or not even use it. It wasn't only Warm Woolly Sheep that edited Wikipedia... School teachers even warn you about using Wikipedia.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ah well. Lets just wait and see who wins now. No reason to bash on Warm Woolly Sheep(more than 1 person editing Wiki and if you already screwed up, complaining won't get you any where). It's just a free flashcart. There will be another contest some other time.

About the all versions thing... I think there was a question+answer about that some where. In the first 10 pages maybe? I believe it was all versions but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## XBlade316 (May 26, 2008)

i hope i win!!!
i bought a N5 and messed up everything so  now i need a new card which works(but i got a new ds though).


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 26, 2008)

oscarmejia said:
			
		

> What is the best selling Nintendo DS game worldwide?
> 
> Does this include all versions of the game, or just one?


Let me put it this way.All nintendogs count as one.


All pokemon games count as one.

They count as one game.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 26, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> oscarmejia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly. It's the versions of the game that are released at the same time that count as one game, such as Pokemon Diamond and Pearl but not Ranger, or Snap or even Red and Blue.


----------



## CannonBallZ (May 26, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, sorry for causing an uproar over editing Wikipedia.  It was honestly just for laughs.
> 
> To everyone who said it was "really low of Warm Woolly Sheep!  How dare he CHEAT to better his chances for an acekard!"
> 
> ...



haha, I though it was pretty funny when you did that....
i probably fell for it too...it seems like quite the effort for it to be just for laughs...

but i makes you think tho, which sources on the internet you only need to modify for it to be the percieved truth on the net's


----------



## neonix (May 26, 2008)

The wiki edits gave me a laugh. If this was for an AK RPG, I could understand it, but the AK2 isn't so expensive.


----------



## OoMoG (May 26, 2008)

Do u know the when the results come out?


----------



## Schaapje82 (May 26, 2008)

OoMoG said:
			
		

> Do u know the when the results come out?


I want to know that too. Just curious how I did.


----------



## golden (May 26, 2008)

C'mon people, all you have to do is look on the front page. May 29th.... >_>


----------



## TheWingless (May 26, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> C'mon people, all you have to do is look on the front page. May 29th.... >_>


You should know by now that MOST of these new comers don't even bother to read ANY of the rules. Especially the useful posts one and bumping old threads. Well... Some of the other members joined a while back but just lurk... =/


----------



## mrtomaz (May 26, 2008)

I entered. I'm not exactly sure I got all of them right. I think I missed 2, or 3. I hope I get picked.


----------



## mocliamtoh (May 26, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> You should know by now that MOST of these new comers don't even bother to read ANY of the rules. Especially the useful posts one and bumping old threads. Well... Some of the other members joined a while back but just lurk... =/


To be completely honest, I initially just regestered so that I could do the quiz...but I agree that newcomers rarely read stickies and rules and such.
I was one of those at one point, but I learned, as can everyone (I hope).  

As for lurkers...I tend to hang out with them.

Anyhow, best of luck to all who entered.


----------



## ric3189 (May 27, 2008)

Im new around here. I heard about the quiz, tried it and not all the question was easy. Some takes you back when the gameboy first came out. That was a nice portable system. I use to play mario bros all the time on it. It had some hard levels. Anyway i hoped i win on this contest and other 49 lucky members. good luck to all!


----------



## SaltyDog (May 27, 2008)

Great quiz GBAtemp! Only one question I was not sure of, and still not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, hopefully I guessed right.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 27, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> just for laughs.
> 
> * I never entered the contest.*



It was still screwing up other people's chances to win, people who took the effort to win.


----------



## DeMoN (May 27, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, sorry for causing an uproar over editing Wikipedia.  It was honestly just for laughs.
> 
> To everyone who said it was "really low of Warm Woolly Sheep!  How dare he CHEAT to better his chances for an acekard!"
> 
> ...


Hey, vandalizing Wikipedia is never a good thing to do, even for laughs.  Many people take this stuff seriously, and they put in a lot of their time and effort for a non-profit site.  They don't get paid or even credited, but they care about knowledge.  

Unfortunately, I must thank you for what you did.  Since it happened a few hours after I submitted my answers, it lowered my competition while not harming me at all.  Although, I am still rather confused as to why no one took my warnings seriously.


----------



## lukereeve (May 27, 2008)

lol luckily I believe I entered before the wiki was changed, however have you not thought that the reason people were annoyed with you changing it is because you ruined the competition for them. Searching wiki is allowed so you effectively ruined their chances of getting something for nothing. Much like you do when you win a competition.


----------



## blahman (May 27, 2008)

Oh fudge! I think I'm out of running for one already. I had proxy on when i submitted.


----------



## apb407 (May 27, 2008)

i have a question. On 11. Which Wii title stirred up a large amount of international controversy? do you want the answer which stirred the most? What if a game was censored in some areas but not in others does that count?


----------



## Brainy142 (May 28, 2008)

I did the test, and prob failed


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

MyLoveGbatemp said:
			
		

> I really hope I win i never had a flashcarts for ds.
> Acekard 2 looks so cool and i want it so much i think i got about 2 wrong answers..
> O well I hope ppl get wrong a lot (Just kidding)
> Those questions were hard but Gbatemp thx for the greatest quiz that i ever taken it.(better than pop quiz huh?)


^^Is this guy one of those who joined only for th quiz or to lurk.You would think because of his fishy name he would have 1000 posts,but he only has 1.
Hmmmmm after the quiz is over.Can the answers be shown.Some of them were confusing,and I am wondering how many I got right.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 28, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> i have a question. On 11. Which Wii title stirred up a large amount of international controversy? do you want the answer which stirred the most? What if a game was censored in some areas but not in others does that count?



That question was pretty obvious, Think about it, or read a Video Game Controversy article.


----------



## Andri (May 28, 2008)

I just spent good 3 hours working out the answers.
My work is too easy. Lol..
I agree with Eternal Myst, I'd like to see the answers after the quiz is over.


----------



## tiger1807 (May 28, 2008)

I guess it would be a miracle for me to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not because i got all of them wrong ( i know only 2 might be wrong, or even none) its because in the last 5 years, i tried raffles for wii, ps3 ds, plasma tv and every single useful electronic device, and i never won even ONE.

Its up to gbatemp.net to stop my rampage!


----------



## CCNaru (May 28, 2008)

i'll be happy if i got half of these right...i mostly guessed through everything.


----------



## SaltyDog (May 28, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, sorry for causing an uproar over editing Wikipedia.  It was honestly just for laughs.
> 
> To everyone who said it was "really low of Warm Woolly Sheep!  How dare he CHEAT to better his chances for an acekard!"
> 
> ...


Wikipedia eh? Hmmm, and to think I thought of more options than just that. There are two very useful places to check and they both start with a "G" and end with a ".com" Never trust crap that can be edited so easily


----------



## pelago (May 28, 2008)

NVM


----------



## TheWingless (May 28, 2008)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Warm Woolly Sheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... But many people used Wikipedia not knowing the "risks" apparently. Even if vandalism/edits are fixed, it's not fixed 24/7.

And people are still complaining about this guy. What are you going to do? BAN him? Magical admin powers, go! Muahahahah!


----------



## Unchi-san (May 28, 2008)

wow less than 24 hours away from the end....

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

The last question is hard.It's unlikely that I have a chance of getting all of these right as they were difficult.Might as well buy a flashcart soon enough when  I have the money $.


----------



## porcobobo (May 28, 2008)

since my old supercard CF broke, i'm hoping for a new flashcard...
when my brother told me about this quiz, i rushed in, registered, took my chance, and i'm eager to see the results. i hope i win.
if i dont, does anyone want to donate a flashcard to a poor brazilian guy? anyone would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and may the results come in!


----------



## OoMoG (May 28, 2008)

so if it's 29th do they tell ur record???


----------



## 94dan (May 28, 2008)

Good luck everyone. 

I sure do hope I win one.


----------



## funem (May 28, 2008)

I think once the comp ends it would be fun to have a list of all the entries in order of their score and the date they completed their entires, maybe its just me but I would find it interesting.....


----------



## FreshSoul (May 29, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> I think once the comp ends it would be fun to have a list of all the entries in order of their score and the date they completed their entires, maybe its just me but I would find it interesting.....



that would be hilarious =]... just ordered one... hope i win one too.


----------



## DeMoN (May 29, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> I think once the comp ends it would be fun to have a list of all the entries in order of their score and the date they completed their entires, maybe its just me but I would find it interesting.....


I don't think you'll be able to view other people's scores.


----------



## Madridi (May 29, 2008)

I loved the competition..
Even if I dont win, it was nice to see people active. I admit I searched for almost half the questions, but I learned something from that.
Something we dont see on any other site. Congrats to admins, and to the creator of this quiz specifically.

Good luck everyone.. Hope you win =)


----------



## NikoK (May 29, 2008)

It's officially may29th. I'm stoked.


----------



## dilav (May 29, 2008)

NikoK said:
			
		

> It's officially may29th. I'm stoked.


...yup...  Also tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: so when is this going to be over? what time zone?


----------



## LagunaCid (May 29, 2008)

Meh, I probably got screwed over due to the Wikipedia thing, lol.


----------



## Talaria (May 29, 2008)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> NikoK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VV Look below.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

The quiz will close at 5.20PM (17:20) (GMT -/+ 0) so this is your absolute last chance to enter if you haven't already done so!


----------



## Mario264 (May 29, 2008)

For me its the very beggining! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the time limit thing on the front page just turned to "less than 12 hours" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:Suddenly less than 8 hours. time seemed to just fly away there.


----------



## Issac (May 29, 2008)

aww.. not too much time left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm stoked, not to win but to see my results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 winning would just be a bonus ^^


----------



## Gman 101 (May 29, 2008)

Awww... wtf... I wanna know the results of the competition but by the time it comes out, it'll already be 30th of May. :\


----------



## Doggy124 (May 29, 2008)

Will we get the result soon?


----------



## xalphax (May 29, 2008)

would be interesting to know how many members took the quiz.


----------



## BlueStar (May 29, 2008)

Just entered.  Nice little quiz, worth a shot for a canny prize.


----------



## Tigro (May 29, 2008)

I entered sth like 5 days ago.. Hope I'll get a prize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, can't wait to see new NDS contest - I mean, just like 42CHG, Mario Kart or Tetris tournament which took place here


----------



## Masta_mind257 (May 29, 2008)

3 hrs 2mins(ish) remain


----------



## MyLoveGbatemp (May 29, 2008)

It's gonna be interesting to know how many ppl got all right and how many ppl entered the quiz.


----------



## Nottulys (May 29, 2008)

I bet so many people had to wiki the answers...if that is so(all perfect answers), then I already know I aint gettin shit.


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

yeah

i thought we cant look at other resource while taking the test


----------



## Tigro (May 29, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> i thought we cant look at other resource while taking the test


Yeah, and you have to answer the questions using trackball instead of mouse and control it with your thinest finger of left hand. Moreover, you have to do football tricks when doing it of course!

Have you seen sth like this in the rules? No, you haven't, so how have you hit on such idea..?


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

cause its a quiz and i dont cheat


----------



## Tigro (May 29, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> cause its a quiz and i dont cheat


You'd have cheated if you had posted a question on some kind of "Yahoo Answer" or something and waited for an answer. Searching something on your own isn't forbidden - I think that creators of the quiz knew that most of the people will look for some information on the Internet or will check they answers using Google. Nothing bad, unless you give the quiz to another person and ask for answers.


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

well that was a form of cheating to me i didnt bother myself to do so



well with about hundreds of thousands of quiz takers i just didnt hope to win 

i just wanted to win cause i wanna give my cousin a flashcrad cause she only has one game


----------



## Kestol (May 29, 2008)

We would like to announce the first winner:





*Kestol*





Naaah... Just kidding.. Well... It's exciting... Maybe i'm gonna win something for the first time... If not^^ Too bad...
Well good luck everybody


----------



## blahman (May 29, 2008)

Hooooold on a sec 17:20 gmt... thats still more than 1hr away. its 15:46 GMT right now


----------



## saxamo (May 29, 2008)

I got all of them right but I was iffy about #11. I mean all of the games technically had some international controversy but...aaargh i thought it might be a trick question!


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

Yeah you are right. They must meant GMT+1


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Hooooold on a sec 17:20 gmt... thats still more than 1hr away. its 15:46 GMT right now
> Yes.... Daylight savings, ain't it a bitch?
> 
> 
> ...


See above.


----------



## nic0804 (May 29, 2008)

glad i spotted this this morning. Should have been revising but nevermind!


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

Yes but it should put as UK time - it'll be easier for the people who check the world time - as it's showing GMT as 3.55pm not 4.55pm.


----------



## MystikEkoez (May 29, 2008)

How bout us in America? We need some GMT+5 so we can easily convert it to +6, +7, or +8.
(Just kidding, we don't really need a clock. We have google. ;])


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

Due to the confusion regarding the time zones we'll leave the quiz open for 1 extra hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So it will close at 18:20 BST (GMT+1) or 17:20 GMT. Or 1 hour and 20 minutes from this post time.


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

Aw crap I'll get killed for this. 

Just kidding, well it'll save some angry new members saying they followed the world time.


----------



## blahman (May 29, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Due to the confusion regarding the time zones we'll leave the quiz open for 1 extra hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>.< me and my big mouth


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> WTF?


The results won't be up for another few hours anyway due to real life situations I'm afraid, so it doesn't make any difference whatsoever


----------



## jan777 (May 29, 2008)

i was waiting for it

its already midnight here

well i suppose i'll just check tomorrow 

i doubt ill even win


----------



## SkH (May 29, 2008)

Wooo I really want to win one, please...


----------



## Issac (May 29, 2008)

this is kind of exciting ^^ Good luck to everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



shaunj... you mean 19:20 GMT+1 right? Cause... it was 18 when you posted that it was 1 hour and 20 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (atleast it's 18 24 here now, GMT+1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
or maybe it's without daylight saving time?


----------



## noONE (May 29, 2008)

Good luck everyone.. I guess we'll see the results early tomorrow


----------



## Wabsta (May 29, 2008)

Is it just me, or is it already past 17:20 GMT?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (May 29, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is it already past 17:20 GMT?



Time limit extended by 1 hr, i think it was twiffy's fault. *shakes fist*


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

The quiz will end at 6.20 due to the confusing with world time zones. It finishes in 35 minutes.

It's no one's fault, don't be silly. It was due to the Daylight Saving Time that was causing all the confusion.


----------



## Wabsta (May 29, 2008)

Okay, still waiting then... However, I don't think I won..
btw, Mastamind, nice avatar, includes my 3 favorite animé's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: When will the winners be anounced? 18:20?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 29, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Okay, still waiting then... However, I don't think I won..
> btw, Mastamind, nice avatar, includes my 3 favorite animé's
> 
> 
> ...


Please read previous posts (that are even on the same page) before asking questions.

Quiz & Topic Closed


----------

